# Tanti perchè senza risposta



## Vava (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Tanti perchè senza risposta*

E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Ciao benvenuta.
Hai avuto un relazione extraconiugale o piu passatempi?


----------



## Dalida (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


ciao, benvenuta.
io ti potrei anche credere quando dici che hai tradito solo con il corpo ecc. ma è più o meno la cosa che dicono tutti.
non è vero che le donne perdonino e gli uomini no, dipende dalla persona. 
puoi dire qualcosa in più sul tuo tradimento? ovviamente se ti va.


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> 
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Non capisco la differenza che fai uomo donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di *quello che è stato l’amore di una vita*? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. *Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante.* Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?



benvenuta.
considerato il neretto, chiediti dove e perché hai trovato la decisione di tradirlo.
ricordati che anche se lui capisse i suoi errori e le sue responsabilità nella vostra crisi matrimoniale (sempre che siate concordi su questa lettura dei fatti e non si tratti solo di una tua interpretazione) il perdono non è dovuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Ciao e benvenuta, il perdono non dipende dal genere ma dalle personalità, dai fatti, dalle circostanze e variabili. per poter capire e consigliarti forse dovresti raccontare il dipanarsi della vostra storia.


----------



## Don Desiderio (5 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, il perdono non dipende dal genere ma dalle personalità, dai fatti, dalle circostanze e variabili. per poter capire e consigliarti forse dovresti raccontare il dipanarsi della vostra storia.


Ciao e benvenuta, credo che Fiammetta abbia ragione: se vuoi davvero che qualcuno qui ti possa dare una risposta, o una mano, è utile che tu ci dia un po' più di elementi di conoscenza. 

Hai parlato di "una serie di errori miei e di mio marito", ad esempio, ma a cosa ti riferisci? 
Sembra quasi possibile immaginare che la serie di errori tua abbia condotto lui a una decisione, che è il risultato di un processo, ossia la "serie di errori" tuoi che si sono ripetuti nel tempo.


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?



BENVENUTA.

NON e' detto che tutte le donne perdonano e neppure gli uomini.

La delusione a volte e' talmente forte che ti fa sembrare falso tutto il passato.

NON RIESCI piu' a capire se tutto era vero e autentico o se l'altro fingeva.

MAGARI tu hai tradito solo una volta, ma lui non e' piu' sicuro si te.  

Inoltre se eri in crisi avresti dovuto parlargliene prima.

Accetta la sua decisione, poi chi lo sa cosa succedera'.

O LUI e' piu' fortunato di te ed ha gia' un altra e gli hai servito il piatto vincente?

Non sarebbe il primo.


----------



## Homer (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ci pensavi prima.....questi ripensamenti ipocriti sono penosi.
Buona fortuna per tutto


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci pensavi prima.....questi ripensamenti ipocriti sono penosi.
> Buona fortuna per tutto


:up::up::up:


----------



## Homer (5 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Si Disy, ste cose mi fanno incazzare a mina......sarà perché forse faccio parte della parte sfortunata della barricata....ma mi chiedo, quando hanno deciso di aprire le gambe o tirare fuori l'uccello erano sotto effetto di stupefacenti? Forse una pistola puntata alla tempia?
È giusto che con lo stesso coraggio affrontino anche le conseguenze.


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si Disy, ste cose mi fanno incazzare a mina......sarà perché forse faccio parte della parte sfortunata della barricata....ma mi chiedo, quando hanno deciso di aprire le gambe o tirare fuori l'uccello erano sotto effetto di stupefacenti? Forse una pistola puntata alla tempia?
> È giusto che con lo stesso coraggio affrontino anche le conseguenze.



INFATTI, deve toccare il cielo chi viene perdonato  o accettato, perche' un perdono vero non c'e' mai, ma pretenderlo  e' assurdo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Anche gli uomini perdonano. E pure di peggio. I figli che dicono?


----------



## Homer (5 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche gli uomini perdonano. E pure di peggio. I figli che dicono?


JB, cosa vuoi che le dicano i figli?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci pensavi prima.....questi ripensamenti ipocriti sono penosi.
> Buona fortuna per tutto


quoto...
pero dai sette mesi sono poco ...
ci vuole tempo per assimilare e ti rode per un po' ...

lasciarlo andare è il minimo 
così che abbia il tempo ti riflettere...


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava non e' che ci prende per il c.....? Sparita.  Se ci tenesse ad un parere avrebbe risposto. 

QUANDO IO ero disperata lo leggevo a cottimo e rispondevo a tutti.


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


E chi l'ha detto che una donna riesce a perdonare?Benvenuta.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> JB, cosa vuoi che le dicano i figli?


Boh, appunto chiedo.


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci pensavi prima.....questi ripensamenti ipocriti sono penosi.
> Buona fortuna per tutto


verde virtuale...


----------



## Vava (5 Gennaio 2015)

Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


----------



## Vava (5 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vava non e' che ci prende per il c.....? Sparita.  Se ci tenesse ad un parere avrebbe risposto.
> 
> QUANDO IO ero disperata lo leggevo a cottimo e rispondevo a tutti.


Non sono sparita. Ho scritto ma non mi compare sul forum .. sarà troppo lungo?


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Non sono sparita. Ho scritto ma non mi compare sul forum .. sarà troppo lungo?


Scusa. NON RICORDO MAI CHE I NUOVI UTENTI LI METTONO  IN attesa.

Proporrei di cambiare. 

Pero' adesso ti leggiamo quindi dovrebbero uscire pure le tue risposte.

Forse deve intervenire un amministratore per sbloccarle.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


lui ha smesso di bere?  sicuro?


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.



Prima uno adesso sono diventati tre????

Difficile da digerire.  

E' stata una tua scelta, sbagliata smettere di studiare e non lavorare.   

Ora devi solo accettare la sua decisione.  Poi magari gli mancherai  e tornerete insieme. Chi puo' saperlo.

Comunque posso solo dirti che e' piu' facile perdonare ad un marito un omicidio che un tradimento. Un paradosso ma lo penso. 

Avresti dovuto lasciarlo molti molti anni fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


,dal racconto non intravedo dei momenti felici tra voi, eppure ce ne saranno stati. Il,suo rifugiarsi nell'alcol da cosa dipendeva problemi lavorativi ora familiari ?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Gennaio 2015)

Già le cose andavano male prima che scoprisse, ora che non ti vuole è il minimo. Dall'altra parte è facile urlare il perdono, ma chi non ci passa non capisce quanto la scoperta ti faccia crollare tutto. Tu dici che ora ti sei svegliata, ma lui è caduto in un brutto incubo, dal quale è difficile svegliarsi...


----------



## Vava (5 Gennaio 2015)

Così come l'ho descritta è una vita davvero triste ma io l'ho amato davvero tanto e lui, forse, ha sempre avuto paura a dirmi che non mi amava più.A volte penso che ho fatto apposta a farmi scoprire per fare in modo che lui manifestasse davvero il suo sentimento per me. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti e due. Io in un modo immorale e lui in un altro modo ma più accettabile del mio.Quello che vorrei è che mi prendesse per mano e mi dicesse " ricominciamo". Aiutiamoci a continuare a vivere insieme trovando gioia nello stare vicini. Credo di essere troppo romantica. Io al posto suo lo farei. Ma forse io lo farei perché sarei gratificata di avere una persona che mi supplica di restare.


----------



## Vava (6 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ,dal racconto non intravedo dei momenti felici tra voi, eppure ce ne saranno stati. Il,suo rifugiarsi nell'alcol da cosa dipendeva problemi lavorativi ora familiari ?


Momenti felici ce ne sono stati tanti e anche molto intensi.Penso che rifarei tutto con lui, ma con l'esperienza di oggi.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Così come l'ho descritta è una vita davvero triste ma io l'ho amato davvero tanto e lui, forse, ha sempre avuto paura a dirmi che non mi amava più.A volte penso che ho fatto apposta a farmi scoprire per fare in modo che lui manifestasse davvero il suo sentimento per me. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti e due. Io in un modo immorale e lui in un altro modo ma più accettabile del mio.Quello che vorrei è che mi prendesse per mano e mi dicesse " ricominciamo". Aiutiamoci a continuare a vivere insieme trovando gioia nello stare vicini. Credo di essere troppo romantica. Io al posto suo lo farei. Ma forse io lo farei perché sarei gratificata di avere una persona che mi supplica di restare.


se non ti amava più da prima di scoprire i tradimenti non la vedo facile,ora


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Momenti felici ce ne sono stati tanti e anche molto intensi.Penso che rifarei tutto con lui, ma con l'esperienza di oggi.


Dovresti capirlo e dargli tempo se lo ami veramente e accettare anche di lasciarlo andare.Mi rendo conto invece che non t'immagini minimamente la sua sofferenza...Cosa t'aspettavi?Un po'di rabbia con lacrime e poi essere perdonata perché  avete vissuto una vita insieme?


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Così come l'ho descritta è una vita davvero triste ma io l'ho amato davvero tanto e lui, forse, ha sempre avuto paura a dirmi che non mi amava più.A volte penso che ho fatto apposta a farmi scoprire per fare in modo che lui manifestasse davvero il suo sentimento per me. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti e due. Io in un modo immorale e lui in un altro modo ma più accettabile del mio.Quello che vorrei è che mi prendesse per mano e mi dicesse " ricominciamo". Aiutiamoci a continuare a vivere insieme trovando gioia nello stare vicini. Credo di essere troppo romantica. Io al posto suo lo farei. Ma forse io lo farei perché sarei gratificata di avere una persona che mi supplica di restare.


se lui ti ha dimenticata come Femmina e Donna,ma ti ha relegata mentalmente solo al ruolo di Madre,allora i tuoi tradimenti hanno un senso logico.

ma se ritieni che lui non ti amasse più da tempo,non credo che l'esserti fatta scoprire ti possa giovare,anzi.

un periodo di allontamento per far digerire a lui l'amarezza e vedere se riesce ancora a mettere qualcosa di positivo sull'altro piatto della bilancia credo sia l'unica soluzione nell'immediato.

il che non vuol dire che finirà tutto bene.   ma non hai altra scelta.


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Così come l'ho descritta è una vita davvero triste ma io l'ho amato davvero tanto e lui, forse, ha sempre avuto paura a dirmi che non mi amava più.A volte penso che ho fatto apposta a farmi scoprire per fare in modo che lui manifestasse davvero il suo sentimento per me. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti e due. Io in un modo immorale e lui in un altro modo ma più accettabile del mio.Quello che vorrei è che mi prendesse per mano e mi dicesse " ricominciamo". Aiutiamoci a continuare a vivere insieme trovando gioia nello stare vicini. Credo di essere troppo romantica. Io al posto suo lo farei. Ma forse io lo farei perché sarei gratificata di avere una persona che mi supplica di restare.



A me fa incazzare uno che mi supplica di restare e mi ha tradito con tre donne!


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me fa incazzare uno che mi supplica di restare e mi ha tradito con tre donne!


Anche a me... :up:

quando era sopra o sotto a loro tre non ci pensava a me :incazzato: e ora che paghi il prezzo delle proprie azioni...

ops... mi sono immedesimata troppo in preda ai ricordi...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figpli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


Non è tradimento, è legittima difesa. Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen. Due Ave Maria per te e mille calci in culo a lui.


----------



## Vava (6 Gennaio 2015)

So benissimo che ho agito male, che ho procurato dolore, che dovevo pensarci prima. Ma la mia domanda é sempre la stessa: perché non si riesce a mandare giù un tradimento? In questo momento preferirei essere la tradita e lo dico davvero. Avrei mio marito che cerca di farmi capire in tutti i modi che la mia vita con lui non é stata inutile, che desidera vivere il futuro con me conscio degli errori da non ripetere e inoltre vorrei essere al suo posto perché sa di potermi guardare negli occhi senza abbassarli come faccio io dalla vergogna. Sapere di aver sbagliato e non poter rimediare é atroce.


----------



## Frodo25 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Senti Vava... lascialo perdere. Hai fatto bene a dustrarti con altri. Una persona così non vale la sofferenza che provi.  Poteva pensarci prima ad essere un compagno affettuoso ed attento. Certi uomini le corna se le cercano e ... se le meritano


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è tradimento, è legittima difesa. Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen. Due Ave Maria per te e mille calci in culo a lui.





Frodo25 ha detto:


> Senti Vava... lascialo perdere. Hai fatto bene a dustrarti con altri. Una persona così non vale la sofferenza che provi.  Poteva pensarci prima ad essere un compagno affettuoso ed attento. Certi uomini le corna se le cercano e ... se le meritano


Ma visto che non le andava bene mandarlo a fanculo no?C'era bisogno di tradirlo,farsi sgamare e infine pregarlo di perdonarla?Mah


----------



## Frodo25 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma visto che non le andava bene mandarlo a fanculo no?C'era bisogno di tradirlo,farsi sgamare e infine pregarlo di perdonarla?Mah


E dopo che non l'ha fatta laureare, che non l' ha fatta lavorare. .   Buttava anche le sue sicurezze per uno st....che manco le rivolgeva la parola la sera?


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> E dopo che non l'ha fatta laureare, che non l' ha fatta lavorare. .   Buttava anche le sue sicurezze per uno st....che manco le rivolgeva la parola la sera?


Ma all'inizzio andava bene sto stato di cose?
Hanno fatto pure tre figli mi sembra o so nati con lo spirito santo?


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> E dopo che non l'ha fatta laureare, che non l' ha fatta lavorare. .   Buttava anche le sue sicurezze per uno st....che manco le rivolgeva la parola la sera?


A parte i problemi psichiatrici del marito (non è  che uno psicologo ti indirizza da uno psichiatra alla cavolo di cane voglio dire),le sue sicurezze adesso quali sono?Che si è  scopata 3 uomini e adesso prega che il marito se la tenga?No perchè  la sicurezza sarebbe stata che trovasse un lavoro,mandasse il marito a quel paese (che poi quando uno si ammala mentalmente va tradito?) e si facesse in piena libertà  non 3 ma 30...
Adesso veramente le sue sicurezze quali sono?


----------



## Frodo25 (6 Gennaio 2015)

All'inizio l'amore copre tutto.... poi subentra la consapevolezza


----------



## Frodo25 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Da questo punto di vista hai ragione Eratò. .. ma adesso la cosa è così e deve smettere di pregarlo e rifarsi una vita


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Da questo punto di vista hai ragione Eratò. .. ma adesso la cosa è così e deve smettere di pregarlo e rifarsi una vita


Appunto...Per cui non ha senso che stia a piangere sul latte versato.Vava tira su le maniche come se con lui fosse già  finita....Se finisce avrai trovato delle vere sicurezze,se non finisce vi aspetta un lavoro duro lo stesso ma tentar non nuoce...nel frattempo  avrai imparato a stare da sola.


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me fa incazzare uno che mi supplica di restare e mi ha tradito con tre donne!


Si però lui, stando a quello che dice lei, non è meno colpevole e dovrebbe togliersi dal piedistallo del santo tradito e scendere a valle con lei,rimboccandosi le maniche.
alcolizzato e prima ancora prevaricatore.
Lei avrà sbagliato ma lui ha raccolto quellonche ha seminato.



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è tradimento, è legittima difesa. Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen. Due Ave Maria per te e mille calci in culo a lui.


Ti stra quoto.
Quello di lei non è tradimento.
È legittima difesa.
Altro che perdono.
È lei che dovrebbe perdonare lui.




Frodo25 ha detto:


> Senti Vava... lascialo perdere. Hai fatto bene a dustrarti con altri. Una persona così non vale la sofferenza che provi.  Poteva pensarci prima ad essere un compagno affettuoso ed attento. Certi uomini le corna se le cercano e ... se le meritano


E quoto pure te



Frodo25 ha detto:


> E dopo che non l'ha fatta laureare, che non l' ha fatta lavorare. .   Buttava anche le sue sicurezze per uno st....che manco le rivolgeva la parola la sera?


Ecco.
Perle ai porci praticamente.



Frodo25 ha detto:


> All'inizio l'amore copre tutto.... poi subentra la consapevolezza


BRAVO!



ologramma ha detto:


> Ma all'inizzio andava bene sto stato di cose?
> Hanno fatto pure tre figli mi sembra o so nati con lo spirito santo?


Anche i miei hanno fatto figli eppure....


----------



## Nicka (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


La risposta alla tua domanda non credo che nessuno possa dartela, perché ognuno reagisce come vuole e come crede di poter reagire.
Quel che è certo è che tu hai commesso un errore, ma ti dico...il tuo errore non è stato tradire tuo marito.
Il tuo errore è stato tradire te stessa in nome della coppia, avendo scelto un uomo che non ti ha mai mai mai rispettata. 
Qui ci si incazza quando una persona decide di tradire il partner, io mi incazzo quando leggo di gente che si fa convincere a smettere di studiare, di lavorare, etc...
Ecco come si creano le bombe a orologeria.
Liberati di questa persona e ricomincia a vivere.


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Vava, benvenuta.
Mi spiace davvero molto.
Mi spiace soprattutto che tu non sia riuscita a "placcare" l l'inettitudine emotiva di lui, quando ancora potevi.
Perché lo ami e si percepisce dalle tue parole, ma amare uno storico emotivo che si permette pure di fare la vittima senza minimamente cercare di capire perché è successa una determinata cosa,  è un suicidio.
Certi tipi di persone non cambiano.
Tu, purtroppo, mi sembri molto dolce e hai accettato cose in nome della vostra coppia che hanno dato solo potere a lui, erodendo te piano piano.
Da esterna ti dico.
Ma sputagli in faccia, perché un uomo così nemmeno come cameriere, figurati come compagno.
Ha delle colpe gravissime e nemmeno le prende in considerazione.
Hai amiche con cui parlare?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Vava, benvenuta.
> Mi spiace davvero molto.
> Mi spiace soprattutto che tu non sia riuscita a "placcare" l l'inettitudine emotiva di lui, quando ancora potevi.
> Perché lo ami e si percepisce dalle tue parole, ma amare uno storico emotivo che si permette pure di fare la vittima senza minimamente cercare di capire perché è successa una determinata cosa,  è un suicidio.
> ...


scusa, ricomincia da capo ......spiegami un po meglio questa tua interpretazione, lei tradisce e lo stronzo e' lui?


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La risposta alla tua domanda non credo che nessuno possa dartela, perché ognuno reagisce come vuole e come crede di poter reagire.
> Quel che è certo è che tu hai commesso un errore, ma ti dico...il tuo errore non è stato tradire tuo marito.
> Il tuo errore è stato tradire te stessa in nome della coppia, avendo scelto un uomo che non ti ha mai mai mai rispettata.
> Qui ci si incazza quando una persona decide di tradire il partner, io mi incazzo quando leggo di gente che si fa convincere a smettere di studiare, di lavorare, etc...
> ...


Con il senno del poi si costruiscono e fanno cose da Nobel.
Concordo pure io sul fatto che dovrebbe liberarsi di lui, ma capisco anche che non sia facile.
La cosa che lei dovrebbe fare è capire che questo tradimento è un concorso di colpa.
E cominciareba fargli abbassare le ali a sto mentecatto stitico di sentimenti.
Lui fa cosi perché lei si è messa sempre a pezza.



Io non li sopporto certi tipi di uomini.
Mi fanno proprio partire l' embolone.


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusa, ricomincia da capo ......spiegami un po meglio questa tua interpretazione, lei tradisce e lo stronzo e' lui?


Si


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche i miei hanno fatto figli eppure....


Allora è meglio non farli se non si rispettano certi valori, detto da me fa ridere per la mia nota vicenda


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si


vabbe ma questa non ha detto nulla. ha messo 4 parole in croce....'ndo sta tutto sto amore che tu leggi?


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe ma questa non ha detto nulla. ha messo 4 parole in croce....'ndo sta tutto sto amore che tu leggi?


In ogni suo post scritto.
Come in ogni suo post scritto leggo di un compagno che manco come mangime per galline.
Uno che chiede di rinunciare a cose importanti, che ha l'affettività di un kaimano e si mette pure a bere...
Beh...


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora è meglio non farli se non si rispettano certi valori, detto da me fa ridere per la mia nota vicenda


Ma no, non fa ridere è che spesso nella vita si fanno cose che in quel momento sembrano giuste.
Siamo umani. Sbagliamo.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> In ogni suo post scritto.
> Come in ogni suo post scritto leggo di un compagno che manco come mangime per galline.
> Uno che chiede di rinunciare a cose importanti, che ha l'affettività di un kaimano e si mette pure a bere...
> Beh...


uno che chiede di....
e ti obbligano a farlo?
cioe', si fanno le cose per ottenerle altre in cambio? chiedo....perche secondo me per la riuscita di una relazione tutti devono sacrificarsi anche in vista di sacrifici maggiori, meglio abituarsi....
chiedo eh...per capire i vari punti di vista


----------



## free (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’*isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati.* Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


tu non eri mica tanto isolata, mi pare...hai trovato il modo e il tempo per farti i fatti tuoi, è stato questo il tuo errore, secondo me, o meglio più che un errore è stata una scelta di non affrontare la vostra situazione di coppia perchè probabilmente ti sembrava di aver trovato il modo per continuare a tirare avanti il vostro matrimonio
però vedi che adesso non ne sei contenta


----------



## Homer (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è tradimento, è legittima difesa. Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen. Due Ave Maria per te e mille calci in culo a lui.


Certo, si è difesa a colpi di cazzo......:facepalm::facepalm:

ops.....tre cazzi......una difficile battaglia


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo, si è difesa a colpi di cazzo......:facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> ops.....tre cazzi......una difficile battaglia


Non lo dite a Oscuro che se arriva...:scared:


----------



## Tiki (6 Gennaio 2015)

ciao Vava,
tu non ti rendi conto che le cose che hai fatto non erano quelle da fare. Punto. Potrete discutere all’infinito a causa di chi o di cosa si sia arrivati a tradire ma i cocci restano. Né vale dire siccome sono stata una brava moglie prima adesso devo essere perdonata. Inoltre se la sensazione che gli trasmetti è di voler rimettere le cose a posto per puro egoismo, tipo non perdere la faccia con parenti ed amici, difficoltà economiche presenti e future, paura della solitudine etc. va da se che il perdono te lo puoi scordare. Puoi sperare che lui, riacquistata la lucidità, si stacchi emotivamente da te e faccia un’analisi dei suoi costi e benefici e decida di restare ma sarà una unione di interessi e non di sentimento oppure *fai il miracolo; dagli la sensazione di un vero cambiamento non sforzato, fagli capire che non solo ovviamente non lo lascerai più per i suoi errori ma creerai le condizioni affinché lui i suoi errori non li commetta più. Questo tuo lavoro non ti garantisce il successo perché se lui non ti ama davvero più o è veramente l’essere amorfo e problematico che descrivi ed il suo comportamento di prima non dipendeva in parte anche dai te non ti servirà, ma ti farebbe meritare il perdono che chiedi o accettare la separazione con nostalgia sì ma senza rimpianti.*
Stai anche attenta con il sesso; la scappatella sporca ma tre uomini molto di più, soprattutto se ha magari scoperto dettagli "tecnici" sulle tue performance. Nell'immediato a volte aiuta ed altre no, se la senti fagli capire la tua disponibilità ma occhio all'orgoglio maschile, se pensa che adesso è di nuovo arrivato il suo turno si ritirerà o magari ti tratterà come una prostituta. Può essere una prospettiva interessante ma anche no, valuta tu.


----------



## Horny (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava, appoggio
chi suggerisce di non supplicarlo.
se vuole ricostruire deve avere molta consapevolezza,
che ora non c'è.
hai la possibilità di separarti?
età dei figli?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2015)

non e' possibile cmq che un tradimento porti alla distruzione di una o piu vite, famiglie cuori etc etc....non e' umanamente accettabile secondo me.
non puo non eisstere il perdono. 
siamo disposti a rinnegare tutto l amore che abbiamo provato , cosa che il traditore a mio avviso, non fa.
non so


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> uno che chiede di....
> e ti obbligano a farlo?
> cioe', si fanno le cose per ottenerle altre in cambio? chiedo....perche secondo me per la riuscita di una relazione tutti devono sacrificarsi anche in vista di sacrifici maggiori, meglio abituarsi....
> chiedo eh...per capire i vari punti di vista


Non tutti hanno un carattere forte.
Lei ha accettato cose che non le stavano bene ( e non era nemmeno giusto chiederle, tra l' altro) per un bene superiore, che era la famiglia efutura e l' amore per lo stitico uomo.
È lui che ha preteso sempre di più, negandole anche sempre di più.
Di sacrifici dalla parte di lui non ne vedo.
Vedo solo quelli di lei.
Vava, lui cosa ha rinunciato per te e la famiglia?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma visto che non le andava bene mandarlo a fanculo no?C'era bisogno di tradirlo,farsi sgamare e infine pregarlo di perdonarla?Mah


Ha scelto di affrontare la situazione in modo costruttivo, conservativo della coppia. Mi fa male una gamba, prima di farmela tagliare provo con FANS o addirittura placebo. Tradirti mi ha reso sopportabile sopportarti e stare con te. È un approccio forse sbagliato ma fatto in buona fede.


----------



## free (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha scelto di affrontare la situazione in modo costruttivo, conservativo della coppia. Mi fa male una gamba, prima di farmela tagliare provo con FANS o addirittura placebo. Tradirti mi ha reso sopportabile sopportarti e stare con te. È un approccio forse sbagliato ma fatto in buona fede.



però forse "voleva" farsi scoprire, l'ha detto lei...allora non avrebbe dovuto, seguendo il tuo ragionamento


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha scelto di affrontare la situazione in modo costruttivo, conservativo della coppia. Mi fa male una gamba, prima di farmela tagliare provo con FANS o addirittura placebo. Tradirti mi ha reso sopportabile sopportarti e stare con te. È un approccio forse sbagliato ma fatto in buona fede.


Sinceramente?Avrà  avuto ragione nel senso che venir ignorate è terribile...Peccato che poi automaticamente per lui è  passata dalla parte del torto che mentre prima non era disponibile ad ascoltarla adesso si è  chiuso del tutto e non la vuole proprio sapere...Lei doveva metterlo in conto l'atteggiamento  di lui,che sarebbe solo peggiorato.Non è  ovbligatorio perdonare e neanche mantenere in piedi un matrimonio quando si scopre un tradimento a prescindere dagli anni vissuti insieme e dai figli...E se prima la trattava male figuriamoci adesso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sinceramente?Avrà  avuto ragione nel senso che venir ignorate è terribile...Peccato che poi automaticamente per lui è  passata dalla parte del torto che mentre prima non era disponibile ad ascoltarla adesso si è  chiuso del tutto e non la vuole proprio sapere...Lei doveva metterlo in conto l'atteggiamento  di lui,che sarebbe solo peggiorato.Non è  ovbligatorio perdonare e neanche mantenere in piedi un matrimonio quando si scopre un tradimento a prescindere dagli anni vissuti insieme e dai figli...E se prima la trattava male figuriamoci adesso.


Non è obbligatorio, certo. Anzi spesso non viene perdonato, come è giusto che sia. Lei ci ha provato, maldestramente. Lui mi pare di no.


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio, certo. Anzi spesso non viene perdonato, come è giusto che sia. Lei ci ha provato, maldestramente. Lui mi pare di no.


Ma adesso secondo me le speranze che lui ci provi siano ben poche....Ci vuole tempo e pazienza.Ma lei deve cominciare a vivere la sua vita da sola per il momento...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sinceramente?Avrà  avuto ragione nel senso che venir ignorate è terribile...Peccato che poi *automaticamente* per lui è  passata dalla parte del torto che mentre prima non era disponibile ad ascoltarla adesso si è  chiuso del tutto e non la vuole proprio sapere...*Lei doveva metterlo in conto* l'atteggiamento  di lui,che sarebbe solo peggiorato.*Non è  obbligatorio perdonare e neanche mantenere in piedi un matrimonio quando si scopre un tradimento a prescindere* dagli anni vissuti insieme e dai figli...E se prima la trattava male figuriamoci adesso.



quindi è pur sempre _colpa_ sua.
che bel ragionamento eratò.

non è obbligatorio nemmeno sopportare (come avete giustamente detto in molti) che un marito arrivi a casa la sera e non degni di una parola sua moglie. non è obbligatorio rinunciare agli studi in nome della famiglia e dell'attività che serviva a mantenere la famiglia.
lei ha scelto di farlo e nel farlo ha sbagliato.
ma nella coppia, chi ha avuto un atteggiamento costruttivo pur con le sue rinunce è lei.

lui? possiamo dire altrettanto di lui?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio, certo. Anzi spesso non viene perdonato, come è giusto che sia.* Lei ci ha provato, maldestramente. Lui mi pare di no*.


quoto


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Gennaio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> E dopo che non l'ha fatta laureare, che non l' ha fatta lavorare. .   Buttava anche le sue sicurezze per uno st....che manco le rivolgeva la parola la sera?


Lui non l'ha fatta... e non l'ha fatta? Ma perché ha avuto problemi di intendere e volere l'utente in questione? 


Siamo noi a permettere agli altri di trattarci in certi modi. Se non le andava bene lo poteva lasciare.


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi è pur sempre _colpa_ sua.
> che bel ragionamento eratò.
> 
> non è obbligatorio nemmeno sopportare (come avete giustamente detto in molti) che un marito arrivi a casa la sera e non degni di una parola sua moglie. non è obbligatorio rinunciare agli studi in nome della famiglia e dell'attività che serviva a mantenere la famiglia.
> ...


Non ho detto che lui le colpe non le ha attenta.Il suo comportamento nei confronti di lei indica un uomo egoista ed anaffettivo (anche se lei ha parlato di psichiatri per cui capisco anche che lui una patologia ce l'ha a prescindere da lei).Infatti ho gia detto che si capisce il disagio di Vava al interno del matrimonio.Ma se lei è arrivata a tradire per fuggire dalla realtà di un matrimonio del genere,se ha fatto tutte queste rinunce che non sono state messe in conto,se lui nonostante  tutto questo e al pensiero che sta perdendo sua moglie non è  cmq disponibile a cambiare e a parlare dei loro problemi che senso ha supplicarlo adesso?E se prima aveva ragione adesso lui nemmeno le valuta le sue motivazioni...la disprezza secondo me.Personalmente  poi non ho mai considerato il tradimento come soluzione ai problemi di un matrimonio.Anzi...in molti casi una scoperta del genere ha solo peggiorato la situazione.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. *Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. *Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.



Ciao

si sentiva un burattino tra le tue mani. Hai seguito questo suo sentire? 
Lo hai preso sul serio? Ti sei interrogata almeno per un istante a riguardo?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che poi persone molto meno egoiste e piu umili del marito di Vava fanno una fatica enorme di gestire la scoperta di un tradimento i primi mesi...Ci vuole tempo per il tradito per arrivare a fare un primo esame di coscienza,per valutare le proprie colpe...Non è facile.Il tradito poi viene incolpato di vittimismo.Ma anche il traditore non è  da meno...Vabbé.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è tradimento, è legittima difesa. Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen. Due Ave Maria per te e mille calci in culo a lui.


In effetti l'avevo pensato pure io


----------



## ipazia (6 Gennaio 2015)

a prescindere dal cercare e distribuire le colpe...che a botta calda la vedo dura e vedo invece alto il rischio di cadere in recriminazioni varie ed assortite, che mi sa ne avete entrambi da elencare. 

Forse sarebbe il caso che ognuno si spieghi a se stesso. E poi provi a spiegare all'altro. 
Mica si deve sempre decidere tutto in botta. Ci si può anche fermare. Prendere tempo e attivare le reti neuronali.

Che se lui è finito a bere, il problema mica era il bere, quella era solo l'emersione del problema. Il problema probabilmente era il suo modo di risolvere le questioni della vita. E non è che se uno smette di bere (che è semplicemente risposta comportamentale) significhi che quella modalità risolutiva sia stata "corretta" o almeno compresa e resa addomesticata per migliorare la qualità della vita. 

La risposta comportamentale che hai avuto tu invece è stata la fuga, a quanto descrivi. E mi pare che tu l'abbia ripetuta per anni. non affrontando le sue richieste.
Salvo a te andasse bene sospendere gli studi. Sospendere il lavoro. Per dire.

Io di fronte a richieste di questo tipo. Neanche perderei il tempo a rispondere. Però può tranquillamente essere che invece a te andasse bene. E non ci vedo nulla di male, a dire il vero. 
A te andava bene? 
O è stato sacrificarti per il bene superiore?

Io inizierei a ragionare più che sui contenuti, che è vero sono evidenti e fanno immediatamente male, sulle dinamiche che vi hanno fatti perdere. Che quelle, assorbiti i contenuti si ripresentano puntualmente. 
E lo farei ognuno da solo. Per poi raccontarsi. Senza l'ansia di una soluzione.  A tutti i costi. 

Io penso vi farebbe bene trovare il modo di raccontarvi. Se vi va. Al netto del perdono e di cose così. Che sono solo consequenziali. Al mettere ordine nelle vostre storie.

Credo che abbiate sacche di rabbia irrisolta entrambi. E quelle sacche appesantiscono. 

(poi ecco...io un uomo così lo prenderei a calci in culo. ma non adesso. L'avrei fatto prima.)


----------



## Dalida (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità.* A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare.* Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? *Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione.* Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. *Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci.* E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


vava, delinei un quadro sconfortante sin dall'inizio, cioè da quando hai deciso di smettere di studiare perché lui non voleva. 
l'alcol, i farmaci ecc. mi fanno pensare ad una persona insoddisfatta cronicamente. capisco che la separazione sia dolorosa, ma per quello che dici onestamente sono stupita che non vi siate separati prima.


----------



## Zod (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Lui si è messo a bere, tu a tradirlo. Avete fallito entrambi. Probabilmente la vostra unione non è vincente. Accetta la separazione e preoccupatevi insieme dell'unica cosa buona che siete riusciti a fare, cioè i figli.


----------



## Vava (6 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. In ognuna di esse trovo qualcosa che mi aiuta a comprendere meglio tutto quello che è successo. Non voglio fare la vittima è non voglio demonizzare lui. Siamo state due persone infantili ma che si sono volute molto bene e che per non rovinare l'amore dell'inizio abbiamo taciuto i nostri problemi. Ma la vita alla fine ti presenta il conto sia nel bene e nel male e adesso devo pagarlo. Come? Io vorrei farlo con l'aiuto di mio marito ma solo se anche lui vuole farlo e in caso contrario devo smettere di supplicarlo a non andarsene e lasciarlo libero di inseguire le sue aspirazioni.Oggi ho passato la giornata con lui, siamo andati a vedere una mostra e sono stata bene fino a quando verso sera lui si è rabbuiato e allora anche io mi sono rattristata.In questo periodo dipendo da lui. Se vedo una sua apertura sorrido e se vedo la sua rabbia sprofondo nello sconforto.


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. In ognuna di esse trovo qualcosa che mi aiuta a comprendere meglio tutto quello che è successo. Non voglio fare la vittima è non voglio demonizzare lui. Siamo state due persone infantili ma che si sono volute molto bene e che per non rovinare l'amore dell'inizio abbiamo taciuto i nostri problemi. Ma la vita alla fine ti presenta il conto sia nel bene e nel male e adesso devo pagarlo. Come? Io vorrei farlo con l'aiuto di mio marito ma solo se anche lui vuole farlo e in caso contrario devo smettere di supplicarlo a non andarsene e lasciarlo libero di inseguire le sue aspirazioni.Oggi ho passato la giornata con lui, siamo andati a vedere una mostra e sono stata bene fino a quando verso sera lui si è rabbuiato e allora anche io mi sono rattristata.In questo periodo dipendo da lui. *Se vedo una sua apertura sorrido e se vedo la sua rabbia sprofondo nello sconforto*.


Ovvio che dipendiate da "noi" e quindi dal nostro stato d'animo.
Qualche tradito arriva perfino a sentirsi in colpa per la responsabilità che ha nel fare il bello o il cattivo tempo a casa, (ma non cascate in questo tranello!).

D'accordo con Tebe sul concorso di colpa.

E un commento per te:
bizzarro come i traditori vedano prezioso il loro matrimonio e vogliano ardentemente ricostruirlo SOLO dopo essere stati beccati.
A noi sta cosa ci infastidisce non poco, e ho usato un eufemismo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Vava*



Vava ha detto:


> So benissimo che ho agito male, che ho procurato dolore, che dovevo pensarci prima. Ma la mia domanda é sempre la stessa: perché non si riesce a mandare giù un tradimento? In questo momento preferirei essere la tradita e lo dico davvero. Avrei mio marito che cerca di farmi capire in tutti i modi che la mia vita con lui non é stata inutile, che desidera vivere il futuro con me conscio degli errori da non ripetere e inoltre vorrei essere al suo posto perché sa di potermi guardare negli occhi senza abbassarli come faccio io dalla vergogna. Sapere di aver sbagliato e non poter rimediare é atroce.


Vedi cara vava lui non è che non manda giù il tradimento,lui non manda giù quello che sei e non credeva potessi essere.Magari lui,come me,pensa che i problemi si risolvono parlando,litigando,scontrandosi,e invece tu hai pensato di risolvere i problemi prendendo secchiate di famelici cazzi in ogni dove.....E allora ti chiedo:mentre stavi a pecora con una saetta di carne fra le natiche non ci pensavi a lui?non pensavi alla sua reazione una volta scoperto il binario di transito di questi intercity di cazzi?A 52 anni dovresti capire che non è una questione di perdono o non perdono,è una questione di stima,di considerazione,di rispetto che viene a mancare,e di conseguenza finiscono i sentimenti.E allora la domanda che ti faccio è:ma valeva la pena beccarsi quelle cappelle infuocate?valeva la pena per tre furetti dalla punta rosa perdere l'uomo con cui hai avuto tre figli e 30 anni di vita insieme?ben ti sta....e complimenti a tuo marito.


----------



## Homer (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi cara vava lui non è che non manda giù il tradimento,lui non manda giù quello che sei e non credeva potessi essere.Magari lui,come me,pensa che i problemi si risolvono parlando,litigando,scontrandosi,e invece tu hai pensato di risolvere i problemi prendendo secchiate di famelici cazzi in ogni dove.....E allora ti chiedo:mentre stavi a pecora con una saetta di carne fra le natiche non ci pensavi a lui?non pensavi alla sua reazione una volta scoperto il binario di transito di questi intercity di cazzi?A 52 anni dovresti capire che non è una questione di perdono o non perdono,è una questione di stima,di considerazione,di rispetto che viene a mancare,e di conseguenza finiscono i sentimenti.E allora la domanda che ti faccio è:ma valeva la pena beccarsi quelle cappelle infuocate?valeva la pena per tre furetti dalla punta rosa perdere l'uomo con cui hai avuto tre figli e 30 anni di vita insieme?ben ti sta....e complimenti a tuo marito.


Sei un poeta.....:rotfl::rotfl:

I furetti dalla punta rosa poi.......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Sei un poeta.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I furetti dalla punta rosa poi.......:rotfl::rotfl:


Caro homer io resto basito.A 52 anni ti chiedi perchè tuo marito non ti perdona dopo aver dato famelicamente del tu a tre bei cazzoni extra matrimonio.Cosa doveva fare? farti un applauso e una baciaculo?Io mi incazzo....!


----------



## Homer (7 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ovvio che dipendiate da "noi" e quindi dal nostro stato d'animo.
> Qualche tradito arriva perfino a sentirsi in colpa per la responsabilità che ha nel fare il bello o il cattivo tempo a casa, (ma non cascate in questo tranello!).
> 
> D'accordo con Tebe sul concorso di colpa.
> ...



Hai proprio ragione, bizzarro....

Pensiero da incorniciare.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro homer io resto basito.A 52 anni ti chiedi perchè tuo marito non ti perdona dopo aver dato famelicamente del tu a tre bei cazzoni extra matrimonio.Cosa doveva fare? farti un applauso e una baciaculo?Io mi incazzo....!


ma infatti...


----------



## Homer (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro homer io resto basito.A 52 anni ti chiedi perchè tuo marito non ti perdona dopo aver dato famelicamente del tu a tre bei cazzoni extra matrimonio.Cosa doveva fare? farti un applauso e una baciaculo?Io mi incazzo....!



Come non quotarti


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti...


Io passo con il rosso,e mi chiedoerchè il vigile mi ha fatto la multa?perchè?


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io passo con il rosso,e mi chiedoerchè il vigile mi ha fatto la multa?perchè?



appunto. e la cosa fantastica è che ci si chiede pure il perché... ma sempre dopo. mai prima


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Come non quotarti


Ma sta domanda poi se la fanno sempre dopo.......Quando  stanno senza mutande con un furetto avvelenato che ti ammacca le pareti anorettali,le domande non gli si pongono....,in quei momenti sti cazzi,durante le guerre pubiche si combatte......,frenuli strappati,prepuzi arrossati,coglioni svuotati da improbabili schizzi e sfinteri sfranti....poi ROMPONO IL CAZZO CON I PERCHè.....e BEATI CAZZI.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. In ognuna di esse trovo qualcosa che mi aiuta a comprendere meglio tutto quello che è successo. Non voglio fare la vittima è non voglio demonizzare lui. Siamo state due persone infantili ma che si sono volute molto bene e che per non rovinare l'amore dell'inizio abbiamo taciuto i nostri problemi. Ma la vita alla fine ti presenta il conto sia nel bene e nel male e adesso devo pagarlo. Come? Io vorrei farlo con l'aiuto di mio marito ma solo se anche lui vuole farlo e in caso contrario devo smettere di supplicarlo a non andarsene e lasciarlo libero di inseguire le sue aspirazioni.Oggi ho passato la giornata con lui, siamo andati a vedere una mostra e sono stata bene fino a quando verso sera lui si è rabbuiato e allora anche io mi sono rattristata.In questo periodo dipendo da lui. Se vedo una sua apertura sorrido e se vedo la sua rabbia sprofondo nello sconforto.


ormai è troppo tardi, comunque almeno non avresti dovuto farti scoprire
ti tenevi i tuoi segreti e ricominciavi a pensare al tuo matrimonio, ora invece per tuo marito è molto difficile non rabbuiarsi!


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ormai è troppo tardi, comunque almeno non avresti dovuto farti scoprire
> ti tenevi i tuoi segreti e ricominciavi a pensare al tuo matrimonio, ora invece per tuo marito è molto difficile non rabbuiarsi!


Sto marito è proprio strano....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ormai è troppo tardi, comunque almeno non avresti dovuto farti scoprire
> ti tenevi i tuoi segreti e ricominciavi a pensare al tuo matrimonio, ora invece per tuo marito è molto difficile non rabbuiarsi!


pero scusa lei non avra' tenuto fede ad una promessa, ma invece tutte le altre promesse che non ha mantenuto lui?
io credo che la domanda di veva sia perche se stiliamo le nostre promesse prima del matrimonio e tutte sullo stesso piano e livello, perche nel momento di crisi di da piu peso ad una promessa infranta piuttosto che un altra?


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava non ha detto di dov'è? non chiedo il posto preciso,basta la provincia.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vava non ha detto di dov'è? non chiedo il posto preciso,basta la provincia.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Vava non ha detto di dov'è? non chiedo il posto preciso,basta la provincia.


Chiavari?


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero scusa lei non avra' tenuto fede ad una promessa, ma invece tutte le altre promesse che non ha mantenuto lui?
> io credo che la domanda di veva sia perche se stiliamo le nostre promesse prima del matrimonio e tutte sullo stesso piano e livello, perche nel momento di crisi di da piu peso ad una promessa infranta piuttosto che un altra?



Ciao

c'è un passaggio, che non è poi così tanto trascurabile. 
Lui ha cercato aiuto al suo disagio. Lei no. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è un passaggio, che non è poi così tanto trascurabile.
> Lui ha cercato aiuto al suo disagio. Lei no.
> ...


No ma puo anche essere che non ne abbia sentito il bisogno. Scusami ma una donna che si accolla tutto, e si sacrifica in tutto penso che non abbia proprio bisogno di chiedere aiuto per un disagio. te la smazzi da sola.
Non sto giustificando, ci mancherebbe. dico che quando c'e' di mezzo il sesso e' sempre facile spostare le attenzioni solo su quello e il resto diventa marginale. ma magari se non fosse stato per....lei nemmeno ci sarebbe arrivata a tradirlo.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No ma puo anche essere che non ne abbia sentito il bisogno. Scusami ma una donna che si accolla tutto, e si sacrifica in tutto penso che non abbia proprio bisogno di chiedere aiuto per un disagio. te la smazzi da sola.
> Non sto giustificando, ci mancherebbe. dico che quando c'e' di mezzo il sesso e' sempre facile spostare le attenzioni solo su quello e il resto diventa marginale. ma magari se non fosse stato per....lei nemmeno ci sarebbe arrivata a tradirlo.



Ciao

in un certo senso, lei gli ha voltato le spalle, dopo che sono stati dallo psicologo. 
Non ha voluto approfondire il disagio del marito, che si sente un burattino nelle sue mani. 
Venire ora a decantare amore, mi sembra fuori luogo. Visto che non l'ha avuto nel momento del bisogno. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in un certo senso, lei gli ha voltato le spalle, dopo che sono stati dallo psicologo.
> Non ha voluto approfondire il disagio del marito, che si sente un burattino nelle sue mani.
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in un certo senso, lei gli ha voltato le spalle, dopo che sono stati dallo psicologo.
> Non ha voluto approfondire il disagio del marito, che si sente un burattino nelle sue mani.
> ...


ho capito quello che vuoi dire ma noi non possiamo sapere se sia vero o meno nel senso che dal racconto di lei sembra lei la marionetta non lui di certo.
potrebbe essere che lui si sia attaccato a questa cosa anche se non vera?
ripeto, dal racconto di veva sembra che sia lei che si sia sacrificata, abbia rinunciato a tutto per lui e per permettere a lui di crescere lavorativamente parlando.
dove sono i fili e le mani da burattinaia?


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ovvio che dipendiate da "noi" e quindi dal nostro stato d'animo.
> Qualche tradito arriva perfino a sentirsi in colpa per la responsabilità che ha nel fare il bello o il cattivo tempo a casa, (ma non cascate in questo tranello!).
> 
> D'accordo con Tebe sul concorso di colpa.
> ...


Verdissimo!


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>





oscuro ha detto:


> Chiavari?


voi ci scherzate,ma la richiesta ha un senso.   perchè cerchiamo di collocare la situazione della nostra nuova amica nello spazio e nel tempo.

nel tempo: sappiamo che questo matrimonio data dalla prima metà anni '80.   sappiamo che Vava vive in un ambiente dove era e forse è ancora ritenuto normale chiedere alla donna di sacrificare se stessa,i suoi interessi e le sue aspirazioni per la famiglia.

motivo per il quale viene chiesto alla donna di sopportare il marito,anche se lui si dimentica di lei come Femmina e Donna.     perchè la famiglia non va sfasciata,in alcun caso.

quindi per noi che siamo seduti al tavolo tranquilli,con una doppio malto vicino,ci sembra naturale pensare che prima di arrivare al tradimento,poteva/doveva prendere il marito da parte e dire che lei in quella situazione non ci stava più dentro.

lo posso dire anch'io.   perchè poi quando si arriva a tradire,ci si mette dalla parte del torto e si può solo confidare nella clemenza altrui.    che non è affatto scontata nè dovuta.

il marito può sempre pensare di aver fatto anche lui tutto per la famiglia.   spesso si pensa che fare tutto per la famiglia sia solo una questione meramente materiale.

del tipo "ti ho comprato l'auto nuova e ti porto in vacanza dove vuoi,che cosa pretendi ancora? l'amore? con tutto il lavoro che ho da fare?"

Quello che sto cercando di dire è che Vava non deve pensare o sperare di essere perdonata.
Perchè lei sa benissimo che se non fosse stata sgamata,di uomini ne avrebbe avuti altri.

deve capire che lei ha sbagliato sia prima che dopo.   e che tutto sommato una separazione non sarebbe la peggiore delle soluzioni,anche per lei.    chè quest'uomo non fa per lei.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho capito quello che vuoi dire ma noi non possiamo sapere se sia vero o meno nel senso che dal racconto di lei sembra lei la marionetta non lui di certo.
> potrebbe essere che lui si sia attaccato a questa cosa anche se non vera?
> ripeto, dal racconto di veva sembra che sia lei che si sia sacrificata, abbia rinunciato a tutto per lui e per permettere a lui di crescere lavorativamente parlando.
> dove sono i fili e le mani da burattinaia?



Ciao

sarebbe stato compito suo, andare a fondo con il marito su questo sentire. 
Di lui sappiamo solo che ha iniziato a bere, che ha cercato uno psicologo poi psichiatra
e che lei una volta ci è andata e non ha creduto a ciò che ha sentito: lui si sente intrappolato. 
Non sembra che sia un despota. Ma un uomo profondamente messo male ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarebbe stato compito suo, andare a fondo con il marito su questo sentire.
> Di lui sappiamo solo che ha iniziato a bere, che ha cercato uno psicologo poi psichiatra
> ...


si ma allo stesso modo sarebbe stato compito di lui ALL INIZIO assicurarsi che lei fosse felice e soddisfatta e realizzata. non si e' mica fatto tanti problemi a chiederle di rinunciare...che poi nessuno l abbia obbligata ci sta, ma per amore si sa, si fanno un casino di cazzate


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarebbe stato compito suo, andare a fondo con il marito su questo sentire.
> Di lui sappiamo solo che ha iniziato a bere, che ha cercato uno psicologo poi psichiatra
> ...


a me paiono 2 persone che si fanno male a vicenda.    e che ognuno abbia cercato una via di fuga comoda, uno nell'alcool e l'altra nel sesso.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si ma allo stesso modo sarebbe stato compito di lui ALL INIZIO assicurarsi che lei fosse felice e soddisfatta e realizzata. non si e' mica fatto tanti problemi a chiederle di rinunciare...che poi nessuno l abbia obbligata ci sta, ma per amore si sa, si fanno un casino di cazzate



Ciao

certo che si fanno tante fesserie. Ma non possiamo incolpare gli altri per le nostre scelte. 
Leggo tra altro, che lui ha considerazione di lei, visto che le ha chiesto di aiutarlo in azienda. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che si fanno tante fesserie. Ma non possiamo incolpare gli altri per le nostre scelte.
> Leggo tra altro, che lui ha considerazione di lei, visto che le ha chiesto di aiutarlo in azienda.
> ...


ma infatti non mki sento ne di incolpare ne giudicare ne sentenziare, io credo che netrambi abbiano sbagliato fin da subito a impostare le basi . e ora come dice veva il conto e' servito. ma il portafogli non e' mica cosi pieno


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma infatti non mki sento ne di incolpare ne giudicare ne sentenziare, io credo che netrambi abbiano sbagliato fin da subito a impostare le basi . e ora come dice veva il conto e' servito. ma il portafogli non e' mica cosi pieno



Ciao

la vedo dura per lei, sinceramente. Se rimangano assieme, più per implicazioni varie che per sentimenti. 
Cioè, se mi metto nei panni di lui ... i tradimenti sono stati delle mazzate finali, dopo un percorso già sofferente. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la vedo dura per lei, sinceramente. Se rimangano assieme, più per implicazioni varie che per sentimenti.
> Cioè, se mi metto nei panni di lui ... i tradimenti sono stati delle mazzate finali, dopo un percorso già sofferente.
> ...


lo so, il problema e' sempre nella lettura delle cose. io posso fare una cosa che per te e' devastante e per me invece non significa nulla. se non siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda non andiamo proprio da nessuna parte.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me paiono 2 persone che si fanno male a vicenda.    e che ognuno abbia cercato una via di fuga comoda, uno nell'alcool e l'altra nel sesso.



Ciao

certo. Ma lei non ha colto l'occasione quando sono stati dallo psicologo.
Lì uno spiraglio si stava aprendo. Una possibilità per prendere veramente per mano ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*

Non vorrei essere frainteso come spesso accade.Io non sto sentenziando,o giudicando,io ho SOLO scritto che se vai per altri piselli e tuo marito scopre il tutto non puoi meravigliarti se ti manda a cagare...!


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. Ma lei non ha colto l'occasione quando sono stati dallo psicologo.
> Lì uno spiraglio si stava aprendo. Una possibilità per prendere veramente per mano ...
> ...


non credo ci sia mai stato realmente amore tra Vava ed il marito.   quindi certi spiragli non si è in grado di vederli.

per questo credo che la migliore cosa da farsi adesso sia prendersi un periodo consistente di pausa.
valutare come ci si sente ad essere fisicamente lontani l'un l'altra.

a spanne direi che una vera e serena decisione possono prenderla quest'estate.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. Ma lei non ha colto l'occasione quando sono stati dallo psicologo.
> Lì uno spiraglio si stava aprendo. Una possibilità per prendere veramente per mano ...
> ...


credo che sto capendo dove vuoi andare a parare (in senso lato) pero ti chiedo, perche cosi critica con lei e magnanima con lui?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere frainteso come spesso accade.Io non sto sentenziando,o giudicando,io ho SOLO scritto che se vai per altri piselli e tuo marito scopre il tutto non puoi meravigliarti se ti manda a cagare...!


certo che no. io questionavo su cosa e' successo per portere lei a...
che poi lui l abbia mandata a cagare mi sembra il naturale corse delle cose


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> credo che sto capendo dove vuoi andare a parare (in senso lato) pero ti chiedo, perche cosi critica con lei e magnanima con lui?



Ciao

la sua visione del percorso non combacia con il passaggio breve che ha riportato del marito. 
È come se cercasse delle nostre conferme riguardo al marito ... e per il fatto che abbia tradito. 


sienne


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Vava, benvenuta.
Cercherò di essere breve: concordo con tanti utenti prima di me, hanno tutti più o meno ragione ma metterei insieme le cose.

1) questo matrimonio nasce sbagliato (come sostanzialmente dice perplesso). Tu studiavi, hai accettato che lui chiedesse lo stravolgimento della tua vita.
2) è proseguito peggio: lui ti ha privato per 30 anni del sostegno morale che un coniuge dovrebbe sempre ricevere, altrimenti che si sposa a fare? Però - in questo contesto - tu ci sei stata 30 anni, e hai fatto con lui 3 figli. In pratica, hai vissuto la vita di un'altra persona.
3) il tutto condito da alcolismo, suocera insopportabile, crisi economica, psicologo, psichiatra, psicofarmaci. E da accuse di essere tu la causa ("burattinaia") di tutto ciò, che arriva anche dai professionisti sopramenzionati.
4) tu sopporti per...30 anni! e poi, a 50, cominci a fringuellare (e qui lascio la parola ad Oscuro).

Gli errori di entrambi non si contano. Questo matrimonio ("assistenza morale reciproca", "progetto di vita", "coniugio" nel senso di rendere due persone un unico individuo in cammino) non è mai esistito. Oggi tu - a giustificare i tuoi errori - rivanghi niente di meno che l'università lasciata oltre 6 lustri fa. Direi che l'accusa (grave, per carità) è caduta in prescrizione ed è superata dai tre figli consapevolmente donati a quest'uomo.

Lui addirittura forse non ti ama "da tempo" (sicura che per una vita non abbia avuto/amato un'altra?).
Sono macerie, rifatti una vita che altrimenti sarà ancora peggio.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Vincent*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Vava, benvenuta.
> Cercherò di essere breve: concordo con tanti utenti prima di me, hanno tutti più o meno ragione ma metterei insieme le cose.
> 
> 1) questo matrimonio nasce sbagliato (come sostanzialmente dice perplesso). Tu studiavi, hai accettato che lui chiedesse lo stravolgimento della tua vita.
> ...



Quello che mi fa incazzare infatti è  quello che scrivi tu.Questa tipa invece di assumersi le sue responsabilità va a ripescare storie vecchie di 30 anni per giustificare se stessa.Ci hai fatto 3 figli prima ti andava bene?prendi grappoli di nerchie squamate e la colpa è di tuo marito?a 50 anni pensavi di risolvere quali problemi prendendo vangate di carne?


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> grappoli di nerchie squamate


questa è poesia! :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> questa è poesia! :up:


Grazie.Mi spieghi perchè prima saette di carne volitive e fameliche e poi domande?e non prima le domande e poi cazzi a pioggia?perchè?


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente quando la coppia "scoppia" è impossibile che la colpa sia solo di uno. 


Che poi a giochi fatti, prendersi o dare colpe, a che serve? 

Eravate una coppia. Lui mi sa già in crisi con se stesso, tanto da chiederti di rinunciare all'università(mi sembra già un campanello d'allarme che io avrei approfondito), ma poi andando avanti lui è scivolato, ma mentre lui scivolava la mano aspettata non gli è stata tesa, anzi gli è stato fatto uno sgambetto. 

È vero lui avrà le sue colpe, ma se Vava era la più lucida(lui in quel momento andava dallo psicologo, non a far funghi), come partner per rispetto del coniuge avrebbe dovuto aiutarlo a rialzarsi. Se beveva andava approfondito il problema. Io sto male a vedere chi amo ridursi così e non penserei ad altri. Qui invece mi pare che si faccia scontare pene risalenti a 30 anni fa, quando prima erano dettate da amore puro,poi svanito... ma una coppia scoppia proprio quando inizia una lotta all'interno di essa. Quando uno scivola e l'altro non lo afferra per tirarlo su. Li si è soli. E per me li è iniziato il vero tradimento. Il resto non ha fatto altro che peggiorare.


----------



## drusilla (7 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lui ti ha dimenticata come Femmina e Donna,ma ti ha relegata mentalmente solo al ruolo di Madre,allora i tuoi tradimenti hanno un senso logico.
> 
> ma se ritieni che lui non ti amasse più da tempo,non credo che l'esserti fatta scoprire ti possa giovare,anzi.
> 
> ...


quoto quoto quoto


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ovviamente quando la coppia "scoppia" è impossibile che la colpa sia solo di uno.
> 
> 
> Che poi a giochi fatti, prendersi o dare colpe, a che serve?
> ...


QUI SI FANNO SCONTARE PENE CON ALTRI PENI.....e a questa gli girano pure le palle se il marito si rabbuia pensando alle selvagge pecorine nei cessi degli autogrill....pensa un pò.....


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Vava, benvenuta.
> Cercherò di essere breve: concordo con tanti utenti prima di me, hanno tutti più o meno ragione ma metterei insieme le cose.
> 
> 1) questo matrimonio nasce sbagliato (come sostanzialmente dice perplesso). Tu studiavi, hai accettato che lui chiedesse lo stravolgimento della tua vita.
> ...


tutto giusto, tranne il fatto che non stai 30 anni con chi ti fa stare male,. non ci fai tre figli e non vai a trombare in giro per poi fare le lacrime di coccodrillo... IMHO


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUI SI FANNO SCONTARE PENE CON ALTRI PENI.....e a questa gli girano pure le palle se il marito si rabbuia pensando alle selvagge pecorine nei cessi degli autogrill....pensa un pò.....


Sai rileggendomi ci pensavo anche io...  

però è triste, mi rattrista profondamente quando una coppia che professa tanto amore dopo inizia questa battaglia, che si sa, non ci sarà un vero vincitore, perché una coppia per vincere deve trovare la forza di scegliersi ogni giorno. 

E no immedesimandomi nei panni del marito, che ha avuto seri problemi, senza quella mano tesa... che poi si è impegnata a cercare altre "mani".... noooo mi parte troppo l'embolo. Meglio lasciarlo in pace sto pover uomo. Almeno ora è doveroso rispettarlo. 


Oscuro perché il mondo che è semplice semplice, la gente si diverte a complicarlo? Sarà colpa di Beautiful? 

Oggi ho litigato con una persona che maltrattava il cane, e poi è stato morso... beh se maltratti che ti aspetti? Perché sempre più persone si aspettano di poter trattare il prossimo come pezze per piedi, e loro invece pretendono amore, e si arrabbiano pure, se non è così? Boh... io davvero... non ci arriverò mai.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero scusa lei non avra' tenuto fede ad una promessa, ma invece tutte le altre promesse che non ha mantenuto lui?
> io credo che la domanda di veva sia perche se stiliamo le nostre promesse prima del matrimonio e tutte sullo stesso piano e livello, perche nel momento di crisi di da piu peso ad una promessa infranta piuttosto che un altra?



allora: lei ora si accorge che tutto sommato vorrebbe tenersi marito e matrimonio, quindi non mi pare che questo benedetto marito sia poi così insopportabile ai suoi occhi, promesse o non promesse...quindi per questo motivo secondo me lei ha fatto male a farsi scoprire: ha buttato tra capo e collo del marito la bomba di 3 tradimenti, buttando la palla nel suo campo, ed ora il marito non dovrebbe nemmeno rabbuiarsi? :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora: lei ora si accorge che tutto sommato vorrebbe tenersi marito e matrimonio, quindi non mi pare che questo benedetto marito sia poi così insopportabile ai suoi occhi, promesse o non promesse...quindi per questo motivo secondo me lei ha fatto male a farsi scoprire: ha buttato tra capo e collo del marito la bomba di 3 tradimenti, buttando la palla nel suo campo, ed ora il marito non dovrebbe nemmeno rabbuiarsi? :singleeye:


ma si che dovrebbe, mi chiedo solo perche si sia arrivati a questo punto e perche il tradimento pesi piu di altro.


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto, tranne il fatto che non stai 30 anni con chi ti fa stare male,. non ci fai tre figli e non vai a trombare in giro per poi fare le lacrime di coccodrillo... IMHO


Ma infatti il "sopporti" andava messo tra virgolette. Nel senso che è la sua - rispettabilissima - versione. Ma contro la versione marito - Orco remani i seguenti indizi:
a) 30 anni: sindrome di Stoccolma?
b) 3 figli
c) psicologo/psichiatra che accusano LEI di essere la causa dei mali di lui. Si tratta di professionisti, qualche domandina io me la sarei fatta, o sarei andato da un terapista di coppia, sconvolto dal fatto che uno - che fa questo per mestiere - mi sta dicendo che ho rovinato la vita a mia moglie (nel suo caso: marito)


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma si che dovrebbe, mi chiedo solo perche si sia arrivati a questo punto e perche il tradimento pesi piu di altro.



bè, per es. perchè solo al terzo tradimento, e per di più scoperto dal marito, lei si è accorta che in realtà vorrebbe tenersi il marito... capisco un'avventura segreta che ti fa capire quanto in realtà conti il tuo matrimonio, ma invece così, cioè 3 amanti non segreti, mi sembra un po' troppo!
mi sarei rabbuiata pure io


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma infatti il "sopporti" andava messo tra virgolette. Nel senso che è la sua - rispettabilissima - versione. Ma contro la versione marito - Orco remani i seguenti indizi:
> a) 30 anni: sindrome di Stoccolma?
> b) 3 figli
> c) psicologo/psichiatra che accusano LEI di essere la causa dei mali di lui. Si tratta di professionisti, qualche domandina io me la sarei fatta, o sarei andato da un terapista di coppia, sconvolto dal fatto che uno - che fa questo per mestiere - mi sta dicendo che ho rovinato la vita a mia moglie (nel suo caso: marito)


Il punto C ha abbastanza interdetto pure me...


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai rileggendomi ci pensavo anche io...
> 
> però è triste, mi rattrista profondamente quando una coppia che professa tanto amore dopo inizia questa battaglia, che si sa, non ci sarà un vero vincitore, perché una coppia per vincere deve trovare la forza di scegliersi ogni giorno.
> 
> ...


Perchè non esiste più il rispetto della vita altrui.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*E*



free ha detto:


> bè, per es. perchè solo al terzo tradimento, e per di più scoperto dal marito, lei si è accorta che in realtà vorrebbe tenersi il marito... capisco un'avventura segreta che ti fa capire quanto in realtà conti il tuo matrimonio, ma invece così, cioè 3 amanti non segreti, mi sembra un po' troppo!
> mi sarei rabbuiata pure io


Esagerata......


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, per es. perchè solo al terzo tradimento, e per di più scoperto dal marito, lei si è accorta che in realtà vorrebbe tenersi il marito... capisco un'avventura segreta che ti fa capire quanto in realtà conti il tuo matrimonio, ma invece così, cioè 3 amanti non segreti, mi sembra un po' troppo!
> mi sarei rabbuiata pure io


beh, dopo il primo ha pensato "Ciu is meglio che uan". 
Dopo il secondo: "non c'è due senza tre". Che  è anche il numero perfetto.
In sostanza a Vava l'hanno fottuta i luoghi comuni.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esagerata......



hai ragione
è permesso rabbuiarsi al decimo amante, minimo


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, dopo il primo ha pensato "Ciu is meglio che uan".
> Dopo il secondo: "non c'è due senza tre". Che  è anche il numero perfetto.
> In sostanza a Vava l'hanno fottuta i luoghi comuni.


Quelli che l'hanno fottuta non li chiamerei proprio luoghi comuni...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, per es. perchè solo al terzo tradimento, e per di più scoperto dal marito, lei si è accorta che in realtà vorrebbe tenersi il marito... capisco un'avventura segreta che ti fa capire quanto in realtà conti il tuo matrimonio, ma invece così, cioè 3 amanti non segreti, mi sembra un po' troppo!
> mi sarei rabbuiata pure io


vbbe ma quanti leggi qui dentro che entrano maledicendosi perche solo col tradimento hanno capito che....
io non ci credo manco un po. quelli sono i sensi di colpa a parlare...cioe' dal momento in cui tradisci DEVI metter in conto che sia domani o dopodomani o tra un anno o 10 anni prima o poi potrebbe venire fuori. allora un adulto dovrebbe agire avendo messo in conto che la compagna possa lasciarlo o viceversa...lo fai lo stesso? bom non ti stupisci manco per un cavolo, ti prendi tutto quello che ti devi prendere e speri in un perdono. ma non ti lamenti.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli che l'hanno fottuta non li chiamerei proprio luoghi comuni...



sì ce lo ha già spiegato Oscuro


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, dopo il primo ha pensato "Ciu is meglio che uan".
> Dopo il secondo: "non c'è due senza tre". Che  è anche il numero perfetto.
> In sostanza a Vava l'hanno fottuta i luoghi comuni.


Dalle mie parti si dice "non c'è due senza tre, il quarto vien da sé"


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì ce lo ha già spiegato Oscuro


I furetti dal muso rosa!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti si dice "non c'è due senza tre, il quarto vien da sé"


Meno male che non è delle tue parti, sennò altro che rabbuiarsi. E chi lo teneva Oscuro, poi.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> hai ragione
> è permesso rabbuiarsi al decimo amante, minimo


E dopo i 20 cm.....


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vbbe ma quanti leggi qui dentro che entrano maledicendosi perche solo col tradimento hanno capito che....
> *io non ci credo manco un po. *quelli sono i sensi di colpa a parlare...cioe' dal momento in cui tradisci DEVI metter in conto che sia domani o dopodomani o tra un anno o 10 anni prima o poi potrebbe venire fuori. allora un adulto dovrebbe agire avendo messo in conto che la compagna possa lasciarlo o viceversa...lo fai lo stesso? bom non ti stupisci manco per un cavolo, ti prendi tutto quello che ti devi prendere e speri in un perdono. ma non ti lamenti.


mannò, qualcuno è sincero anche se non è stato beccato, secondo me
come fai a dire di no?


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Meno male che non è delle tue parti, sennò altro che rabbuiarsi. E chi lo teneva Oscuro, poi.


O forse lo è e chiede il perdono visto che si è risparmiata il quarto... chi lo sa.  qualche sacrificio l'ha fatto anche lei.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dopo i 20 cm.....


Cioè, sotto i 20 cm non è tradimento!?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, qualcuno è sincero anche se non è stato beccato, secondo me
> come fai a dire di no?


eh allora neghi quello che hai scritto. 
tu dici che non e' possibile rendersi conto della cazzata e che vuoi tenerti il marito dopo 3 tradimenti. e io ti seguo , ti dico, infatti....parlano i sensi di colpa.
oppure non ti sei fatta bene i conti. magari hai pensato di avere accanto un marito che ti perdonasse e capisse.
ma il punto poi e' li, lei vuole disperatamente il perdono.....sbagliatissimo.
se fossi io ma che cazzo me ne freghjerebbe del perdono, sarebbe l ultimo problema. come ha scritto qualcuno posso anche perdonarti ma resto con te per convenienza...non per amore.
io mi concentrerei piu su cosa puoi penesare ora di me , come sono ai tuoi occhi, posso almeno spiegarti perche l ho fatto?
se cerco il perdono spasmodicamente e' perche ho agito senza pensare non ho messo in conto nulla, e mi basta sapere che siamo apposto cosi.
poi sicuro sbaglio e non e' cosi per tutti. e non dico che non credo a chi si pente....ma non a chi capisce l importanza di una mtrimonio o del marito (con cui stai da anniiiii quindi cazzo, un minimo di credito ce lo dovrebbe gia avere) solo dopo essere stati beccati. e' piu facile essere sinceri se non ti hanno beccato, no?


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> eh allora neghi quello che hai scritto.
> tu dici che non e' possibile rendersi conto della cazzata e che vuoi tenerti il marito dopo 3 tradimenti. e io ti seguo , ti dico, infatti....parlano i sensi di colpa.
> oppure non ti sei fatta bene i conti. magari hai pensato di avere accanto un marito che ti perdonasse e capisse.
> ma il punto poi e' li, lei vuole disperatamente il perdono.....sbagliatissimo.
> ...



forse c'è un equivoco: io le ho scritto subito che secondo me ha fatto male a farsi beccare (lei ha affermato che forse inconsciamente VOLEVA farsi beccare)
tuttavia credo che esista qualcuno che, anche se non beccato, ha tradito ma poi sia tornato spontaneamente sui propri passi, capendo che in realtà è il matrimonio quello che vuole
quindi lei avrebbe dovuto non farsi beccare, lasciare perdere gli amanti e concentrarsi sul suo matrimonio, secondo me, invece adesso che il marito sa tutto è molto più difficile


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse c'è un equivoco: io le ho scritto subito che secondo me ha fatto male a farsi beccare (lei ha affermato che forse inconsciamente VOLEVA farsi beccare)
> tuttavia credo che esista qualcuno che, anche se non beccato, ha tradito ma poi sia tornato spontaneamente sui propri passi, capendo che in realtà è il matrimonio quello che vuole
> quindi lei avrebbe dovuto non farsi beccare, lasciare perdere gli amanti e concentrarsi sul suo matrimonio, secondo me, invece adesso che il marito sa tutto è molto più difficile


l equivoco sta nell equivoco 
puo anche starci che nel momento in cui agisci....che poi no fermati un attimo....siamo seri...voleva farsi beccare inconsciamente....allora analizziamo sta cosa.
provo a pensare a qualcosa di sbagliato che posso fare. anzi mi immedesimo proprio nel tradimento va'...una botta di vita 
tradisco . bene. perche mai e poi mai vorrei essere beccata? forse perche non sopporto il peso di quello che ho fatto ma sono una cagasotto e non ho le palle di confessare il misfatto....quindi lascio correre....
ritradisco.....e riritradisco per la terza volta. so che e' sbagliato ma mentre lo faccio sto bene (senno non lo faccio) ma di nuovo, so che e' sbagliato, non lo sopporto...e se mi becca senza che io lo voglia? sono cazzi, allora lo voglio....voglio essere beccata...tanto....figurati se si incazza....dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto (rinunce varie, sacrifici, etc etc), ma si.....mi faccio inconsciamente beccare cosi lui lo sa, io non porto piu la croce addosso e quel che sara sara'. poi ripeto amica del sole, non ti sei fatta i conti bene e lui si che si incazza e si che ti manda a fanculo...e tu, che sei nel pallone totale a quel punto, a che conclusione potrai mai giungere? oops...ho fatto una cazzata, rivoglio marito e matrimonio.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè, sotto i 20 cm non è tradimento!?


Si, ma ti rabbui meno....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Mah.*

Allora.
A me non piacciono molto quelle storie di sacrificio tali per cui il sacrificio all'inizio lo fai con fervore ed in ispirato silenzio poi tutto ad un tratto Atlante era un cazzaro perchè il peso del mondo intero l'hai portato tu.
E guarda bene la coincidenza, la cosa salta fuori a giustificazione di qualcos'altro, nella fattispecie un errore da pagare caro.
Perchè 'sto cerbero che ha imposto solo rinunce senza mai dar nulla in cambio, si poteva pure pensare di lasciarlo anche prima che fosse sotto psicofarmaci e si mettesse a bere, che non sono sintomi di serenità e soddisfazione personale.
Ed anche qui, mi chiedo come mai uno psicologo che sta seguendo un paziente in terapia psichiatrica e che quindi dovrebbe avvalersi anche della collaborazione della famiglia, si accanisca contro una povera donna mai vista prima, accusandola di essere una manipolatrice, a meno che questa non gli abbia rigato la macchina nel parcheggio prima di entrare in studio.
Voglio dire: se un uomo per 30 anni mi ha trattato come una colf, difficile pensare di convertirlo al romanticismo dopo averlo tradito tre volte. Ma mi è difficile pure pensare che uno possa formulare la speranza, mi pare un po' tirata per i capelli.
Delle due l'una: O la vita con quest'uomo era diventata insopportabile, da cui gli amanti ed allora non dovrebbe essere una catastrofe la separazione, O non era poi lui il carnefice, si sono fatte delle rinunce in nome della famiglia forse sbagliate... ma bisogna poi accollarsene la responsabilità in primis, come dei tradimenti e delle conseguenze di questi.
Diversamente... sembrerebbe manipolazione. Secondo me.


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.Mi spieghi perchè prima saette di carne volitive e fameliche e poi domande?e non prima le domande e poi cazzi a pioggia?perchè?


perchè è un cosiddetto pianto del coccodrillo, probabilmente.
Ma altrettanto probabilmente io e te non siamo... empatici.


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto, tranne il fatto che non stai 30 anni con chi ti fa stare male,. non ci fai tre figli e non vai a trombare in giro per poi fare *le lacrime di coccodrillo*... IMHO


ecco.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> perchè è un cosiddetto pianto del coccodrillo, probabilmente.
> Ma altrettanto probabilmente io e te non siamo... empatici.





zadig ha detto:


> ecco.



non a caso siamo amici :mexican:


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUI SI FANNO SCONTARE PENE CON ALTRI PENI.....e a questa gli girano pure le palle se il marito si rabbuia pensando alle selvagge pecorine *nei cessi degli autogrill.*...pensa un pò.....


...proprio lì?!!
Comunque, complimenti ancora per l'immagine dei furetti...sarò di buon umore per tutto il giorno a ripensarci!
Che mente e che fantasia!! :up:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Gennaio 2015)

@Vava

Secondo me, tu hai solo paura. Non ami tuo marito, lui non ama te. Tre figli spero siano abbastanza grandi. Tu hai paura, una normale paura di trovarti spiazzata a 52 anni con una vita da ricostruire, a cominciare da tetto, cibo, necessità concrete di vario tipo.
È normale temere le rivoluzioni di un tran tran di 30 anni. Ma CE LA DEVI FARE. Comincia a fare due conti e a valutare, come già sei incline a fare, i conti del dare e dell'avere. E poi magari vieni a dirci la verità, e cioè che anche se hai sbagliato una vita intera, da domani, grazie a questo marito che ti vuole lasciare, e forse fa la prima cosa davvvero buona PER te, prendi in mano la tua vita, eh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


EHHHH??? lo hai tradito ed ora fai la vittima perchè lui vuole la separazione?? Ma prenditi le tue resposabilità e vedi di autofustigarti un pochino.


----------



## lolapal (7 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Vava
> 
> Secondo me, tu hai solo paura. Non ami tuo marito, lui non ama te. Tre figli spero siano abbastanza grandi. Tu hai paura, una normale paura di trovarti spiazzata a 52 anni con una vita da ricostruire, a cominciare da tetto, cibo, necessità concrete di vario tipo.
> È normale temere le rivoluzioni di un tran tran di 30 anni. Ma CE LA DEVI FARE. Comincia a fare due conti e a valutare, come già sei incline a fare, i conti del dare e dell'avere. E poi magari vieni a dirci la verità, e cioè che anche se hai sbagliato una vita intera, da domani, grazie a questo marito che ti vuole lasciare, e forse fa la prima cosa davvvero buona PER te, prendi in mano la tua vita, eh.


Sì. Mi sembra un'analisi sensata... 

Ciao Fanti, dov'eri finita? :bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (7 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi cara vava lui non è che non manda giù il tradimento,lui non manda giù quello che sei e non credeva potessi essere.Magari lui,come me,pensa che i problemi si risolvono parlando,litigando,scontrandosi,e invece tu hai pensato di risolvere i problemi prendendo secchiate di famelici cazzi in ogni dove.....E allora ti chiedo:mentre stavi a pecora con una saetta di carne fra le natiche non ci pensavi a lui?non pensavi alla sua reazione una volta scoperto il binario di transito di questi intercity di cazzi?A 52 anni dovresti capire che non è una questione di perdono o non perdono,è una questione di stima,di considerazione,di rispetto che viene a mancare,e di conseguenza finiscono i sentimenti.E allora la domanda che ti faccio è:ma valeva la pena beccarsi quelle cappelle infuocate?valeva la pena per tre furetti dalla punta rosa perdere l'uomo con cui hai avuto tre figli e 30 anni di vita insieme?ben ti sta....e complimenti a tuo marito.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: una faccina per ogni furetto ... che poi rileggendo mi par di capire che tutto sia iniziato dopo la grave crisi econonomica iniziata alla fine del 2011 nella quale ti ha pure chiesto una mano ... quindi nel mezzo al casino più nero una media di un furetto l'anno ... per sentirti più viva ... :facepalm: ... pensa se ne chiedeva due di mani ...


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> l equivoco sta nell equivoco
> puo anche starci che nel momento in cui agisci....che poi no fermati un attimo....siamo seri...voleva farsi beccare inconsciamente....allora analizziamo sta cosa.
> provo a pensare a qualcosa di sbagliato che posso fare. anzi mi immedesimo proprio nel tradimento va'...una botta di vita
> tradisco . bene. perche mai e poi mai vorrei essere beccata?* forse perche non sopporto il peso di quello che ho fatto ma sono una cagasotto e non ho le palle di confessare il misfatto.*...quindi lascio correre....
> ritradisco.....e riritradisco per la terza volta. so che e' sbagliato ma mentre lo faccio sto bene (senno non lo faccio) ma di nuovo, so che e' sbagliato, non lo sopporto...e se mi becca senza che io lo voglia? sono cazzi, allora lo voglio....voglio essere beccata...tanto....figurati se si incazza....dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto (rinunce varie, sacrifici, etc etc), ma si.....mi faccio inconsciamente beccare cosi lui lo sa, io non porto piu la croce addosso e quel che sara sara'. poi ripeto amica del sole, non ti sei fatta i conti bene e lui si che si incazza e si che ti manda a fanculo...e tu, che sei nel pallone totale a quel punto, a che conclusione potrai mai giungere? oops...ho fatto una cazzata, rivoglio marito e matrimonio.



sì, e forse voleva essere beccata per mettere fine in modo definitivo alla girandola di cazzi!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, e forse voleva essere beccata per mettere fine in modo definitivo *alla girandola di cazzi!*


free , ma sei tu?

si be inconsciamente swe vuoi farti beccare e' perche vuoi finire qualcosa di sbagliato o meglio, che sai essere sbagliato


----------



## Vava (7 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.


Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
Non vedo mio marito come un orco ma nemmeno come la povera vittima innocente
Io ho tradito realmente, sono pentita e pronta a pagare la mia colpa
Mio marito mi ha tradito con il pensiero ( tipo guardare immagini non proprio caste e pure al computer, scrivere a donne su siti di incontri o andare a cena a casa di una donna e poi tirarsi indietro all’ ultimo momento).
Io sono pronta a provare a ricominciare perché gli voglio bene, ha eliminato il suo pancione e mi piace moltissimo fisicamente, voglio rimediare a tutti i nostri errori per dare un senso alla mia vita,
lo stimo per la sua cultura, è il padre dei miei figli e ci tengo che i miei figli continuino a vivere quotidianamente con lui, abbiamo amici in comune che mi dispiacerebbe non più frequentare, abbiamo un lavoro insieme, abbiamo condiviso tanta fatica, sento la sua mancanza se sto un po’ di tempo senza vederlo, abbiamo foto, ricordi, filmati, oggetti da sempre insieme.


Dovevo pensare a tutto questo prima è vero


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> girandola di cazzi!


anche questa è poesia!

Sono felice di stare in questo forum e poter imparare, in modo da ampliare la mia istruzione.
E tutto gratis!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


Credo che per poter ricominciare occorra essere in due .... stima, lavoro, ricordi, figli, amici in comune ...tutto ok, ma l'amore ... l'amore c'è ancora ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


No.  Addirittura metti sullo stesso piano aver fantasticato ed aver consumato. Con il pensiero tradiamo tutti.

Il punto della situazione è che lui non vuole, per ora, continuare un rapporto con una traditrice. Chiedi pietà e spera ti perdoni. In caso contrario la colpa del fallimento è tua :
Invece di fargli le corna avresti potuto parlagli per risolvere i problemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


ma maremma maiala, ma tu mi paragoni 3 tradimenti con dei video su youporn? ma se fossero stata la stessa roba perchè non ci sei andata tu su youporn?
tu gli vuoi bene, lo stimi tantissimo(cit. Pina Fantozzi) e non vuoi rinunciare alla cerchia di amicizie.
Ah beh.
Dopo tre tradimenti e l'avergli rinfacciato youporn, se gli hai detto 'sto tanto non capisco proprio perchè quell'uomo non ti sia caduto davanti in ginocchio.


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2015)

Non e' la prima, c'e' chi ha paragonato una pizza in compagnia del marito a scopate sue  e sesso orale con l'amante.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...



Ciao

forse, quello che ti ha detto, che si sente un buratino, non è poi così lontano dalla realtà,
visto come cerchi di rigirare ... i suoi e i tuoi di sbagli ... per metterlo sullo stesso piano. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


Vava ecco...comincia un attimo a cambiar ragionamento....no perché col confronto in neretto ti arrampichi sugli specchi...


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vava ecco...comincia un attimo a cambiar ragionamento....no perché col confronto in neretto ti arrampichi sugli specchi...


sui furetti dal muso rosa, vorrai dire!


----------



## Dalida (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


embè, adesso che si è liberato del pancione (a me poi piace).
vava, posso anche credere che tu sia pentita e voglia stare con lui ecc. pertanto ti sconsiglio di paragonare un paio di video porno con tre relazioni extraconiugali, a me farebbe girare le palle ancora di più.
poi se effettivamente voleva tradirti anche lui, credo che una separazione possa essere anche un bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' la prima, c'e' chi ha paragonato una pizza in compagnia del marito a scopate sue e sesso orale con l'amante.


capricciosa?


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sui furetti dal muso rosa, vorrai dire!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che immagine!


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capricciosa?


Piu salsiccia e friarrieli direi


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capricciosa?



No, Margherita!


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> ciao Vava,
> tu non ti rendi conto che le cose che hai fatto non erano quelle da fare. Punto. Potrete discutere all’infinito a causa di chi o di cosa si sia arrivati a tradire ma i cocci restano. Né vale dire siccome sono stata una brava moglie prima adesso devo essere perdonata. Inoltre se la sensazione che gli trasmetti è di voler rimettere le cose a posto per puro egoismo, tipo non perdere la faccia con parenti ed amici, difficoltà economiche presenti e future, paura della solitudine etc. va da se che il perdono te lo puoi scordare. Puoi sperare che lui, riacquistata la lucidità, si stacchi emotivamente da te e faccia un’analisi dei suoi costi e benefici e decida di restare ma sarà una unione di interessi e non di sentimento oppure *fai il miracolo; dagli la sensazione di un vero cambiamento non sforzato, fagli capire che non solo ovviamente non lo lascerai più per i suoi errori ma creerai le condizioni affinché lui i suoi errori non li commetta più. Questo tuo lavoro non ti garantisce il successo perché se lui non ti ama davvero più o è veramente l’essere amorfo e problematico che descrivi ed il suo comportamento di prima non dipendeva in parte anche dai te non ti servirà, ma ti farebbe meritare il perdono che chiedi o accettare la separazione con nostalgia sì ma senza rimpianti.*
> Stai anche attenta con il sesso; la scappatella sporca ma tre uomini molto di più, soprattutto se ha magari scoperto dettagli "tecnici" sulle tue performance. Nell'immediato a volte aiuta ed altre no, se la senti fagli capire la tua disponibilità ma occhio all'orgoglio maschile, se pensa che adesso è di nuovo arrivato il suo turno si ritirerà o magari ti tratterà come una prostituta. Può essere una prospettiva interessante ma anche no, valuta tu.


:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capricciosa?





Eratò ha detto:


> Piu salsiccia e friarrieli direi





disincantata ha detto:


> No, Margherita!


Buone che mi fate venire fame


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' la prima, c'e' chi ha paragonato una pizza in compagnia del marito a scopate sue  e sesso orale con l'amante.


Proprio la stessa cosa..... [emoji33]


----------



## Horny (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


ma lui non vuole.
a questo punto mi sa che si sente vittima.
ora è chiaro, a parte casi estremi,
non esiste mai né una vittima né un carnefice.
io però non ho ancora capito se hai la possibilità economica
di separarti e tuo marito esattamente cosa ti chiede.
Andartene di casa? Se ne va lui?
I figli sono grandi, immagino.
ti stai attaccando a tuo marito
perché senti di averlo perso?


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Proprio la stessa cosa..... [emoji33]



Infatti, ma quella insiste.


----------



## Homer (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...



Se funziona così allora mia moglie sarebbe stata cornuta ancora prima di conoscerla.......ed io che volevo perdonarla  :facepalm::facepalm:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (7 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, e forse voleva essere beccata per mettere fine in modo definitivo alla *girandola di cazzi*!


Wow......questa mi mancava, aspè che segno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, ma quella insiste.


Ne conosco di persone che pur di aver ragione direbbero qualsiasi cazzata possibile.  Ne ho mandata a cagare una proprio un paio di giorni fa. 

andrebbe mandata a cagare anche questa.... a calci sulle gengive.


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Wow......questa mi mancava, aspè che segno



Ahahahah


----------



## Trinità (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Ti voglio bene!
ciao


----------



## Horny (7 Gennaio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene!
> ciao


 mavà!!!!


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene!
> ciao


cambia avatar e dimostraglielo!

Eccone uno a caso...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cambia avatar e dimostraglielo!
> 
> Eccone uno a caso...


:rotfl: dai è bellino bellino come resistergli... :inlove:


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: dai è bellino bellino come resistergli... :inlove:


Chiama proprio bacini sul naso!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiama proprio bacini sul naso!!!


Ma non solo...è troppo dolcioso... dai dopo questa immagine la capisco di più a Vava... ma non è da coccolare tutto tutto? Prenderlo in mano...giocarci... toccarlo tutto...................
................ il furetto ovviamente :canna:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiama proprio bacini sul naso!!!


e dopo un po' di bacini si commuove pure, sensibile com'è!


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma non solo...è troppo dolcioso... dai dopo questa immagine la capisco di più a Vava... ma non è da coccolare tutto tutto? Prenderlo in mano...giocarci... toccarlo tutto...................
> ................ il furetto ovviamente :canna:


e se ti dico che la lunghezza può variare tra i 40 ed i 60 centimetri?
Del furetto, ovvio...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Vav*



Vava ha detto:


> Grazie di tutti i vostri commenti alcuni poco poetici ma si sa quando c’è la rabbia si dicono cose un po’ esagerate. Vorrei fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> Non mi sento vittima e nemmeno carnefice
> ...


Vava perdonerai l'eccesso di franchezza.Sono stato traditore anche io e allora scriviamolo:mentre ti siringavano a sangue le natiche, tu a tuo marito proprio non ci pensavi,non te ne fregava un cazzo,eri solo inebriata dalle ripetute punture di PENETRIL.E allora troppo facile andare per fave rosa e dopo averne prese a iosa ricordarsi dell'ortolano.Sii sincera con te stessa,a tuo marito vuoi bene...ma l'amore è un'altra cosa...!


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vava perdonerai l'eccesso di franchezza.Sono stato traditore anche io e allora scriviamolo:mentre ti siringavano a sangue le natiche, tu a tuo marito proprio non ci pensavi,non te ne fregava un cazzo,eri solo inebriata dalle ripetute punture di PENETRIL.E allora troppo facile andare per fave rosa e dopo averne prese a iosa ricordarsi dell'ortolano.Sii sincera con te stessa,a tuo marito vuoi bene...ma l'amore è un'altra cosa...!


ma lei, poverina, faceva voli pindarici usando come velivolo un dirigibile di ciccia...


----------



## Diletta (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Oscuro, però*

lei l'ha detto:
vuole ricominciare perché GLI VUOLE BENE, oltre a tutti quei motivi, ancora più importanti per lei, che ha citato.
E appunto, L'AMORE è un'altra cosa!


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> lei l'ha detto:
> vuole ricominciare perché GLI VUOLE BENE, oltre a tutti quei motivi, ancora più importanti per lei, che ha citato.
> E appunto, L'AMORE è un'altra cosa!


Si,è quello che ha detto,ma a 52 magari inizi a farti anche qualche altro tipo di conti......E non puoi farti rodere il culo se tuo marito vuole spiccare il volo....


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> ma lei, poverina, faceva voli pindarici usando come velivolo un dirigibile di ciccia...


Caro zadig...non puoi volare con i dirigibili di ciccia,  volano molto bassi e spesso ad altezza culo.....


----------



## Lorella (8 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> E’ la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum dopo avere letto tanto cercando di trovare conforto da qualche storia simile alla mia. Sono una traditrice, mio marito sette mesi fa ha scoperto tutto e adesso ha deciso di separarsi da me nonostante io abbia cercato in tutti i modi possibili di fargli capire quanto lui per me sia importante e quanto il mio tradimento sia stato l’atto finale di una serie di errori miei e di mio marito che ci hanno portato alla crisi in cui siamo ora. Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?
> Perché io penso che possiamo ricominciare avendo capito i nostri errori e lui, invece, non trova nemmeno più una briciola di quello che è stato l’amore di una vita? Ora ho 52 anni ma è da quando ne ho 21 che sto con quell’uomo. Abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, un’azienda insieme e tanti ricordi che non posso mettere in un cassetto e dimenticarli. So che quando sarò da sola soffrirò di una nostalgia lacerante. Perché lui non la pensa così? Io ho tradito fisicamente ma nel mio cuore c’è e ci sarà sempre solo lui. Perché un uomo non riesce a perdonare e una donna si?


Innanzitutto buongiorno e buon anno a tutti gli utenti, sono stata assente per un pò di giorni....
Vava, la tua storia è certamente complicata, un matrimonio in cui persone, eventi e scelte forse sbagliate sono intervenuti in modo pesante. Non è vero sai che le donne perdonano e gli uomini no, dipende solo dalle persone.....non dal genere. Il perdono si può decidere di darlo per tanti motivi, così come per altrettanto valide ragioni uno può decidere di non perdonare. Non è sicuramente un atto dovuto. E su questo forum ci sono uomini e donne che hanno perdonato e altrettanti uomini e donne che non lo hanno fatto. Tre tradimenti ti ci sono voluti per capire che non era quello che volevi? Hai pagato a caro prezzo errori che tu stessa hai commesso. Hai permesso che altri manipolassero le tue decisioni, stravolgendo i tuoi programmi di vita.....però questa non è una giustificazione ai tradimenti. Devi assumerti tutte le tue responsabilità, onestamente, sia delle scelte pilotate, che dei tradimenti. Se tuo marito non può e non vuole perdonarti, lascialo libero di andare.....se poi dovesse rendersi conto che ci può essere ancora qualcosa di positivo tra voi, potrete riavvicinarvi. La prospettiva di vivere senza di lui ti spaventa....ma vivere forzatamente con lui che non ti perdona, non è ancora più spaventoso? Ti saluto


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro zadig...non puoi volare con i dirigibili di ciccia,  volano molto bassi e spesso ad altezza culo.....


insoma mi vuoi dire che non è prona dal dolore, ma per fare da bersaglio per il tiro a segno con salsiccia luganega...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> insoma mi vuoi dire che non è prona dal dolore, ma per fare da bersaglio per il tiro a segno con salsiccia luganega...


SI,ma con la salciccia retinata e piombata che ti sgraffia piacevolemente e soffusamente le pareti anorettali....


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...proprio lì?!!
> Comunque, complimenti ancora per l'immagine dei furetti...sarò di buon umore per tutto il giorno a ripensarci!
> Che mente e che fantasia!! :up:


Sono in tanti a dirmi che ho una mente particolare....quasi crimianale.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono in tanti a dirmi che ho una mente particolare....quasi crimianale.


stamttina mi ascoltavo baglioni - strada facendo e mi sei venuto in mente tu


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> stamttina mi ascoltavo baglioni - strada facendo e mi sei venuto in mente tu


Perchè?io amo renato e pino daniele,di baglioni adoro due canzoni:100 giorni di me e di te,io dal mare.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè?io amo renato e pino daniele,di baglioni adoro due canzoni:100 giorni di me e di te,io dal mare.


boh, tu contro tutto il mondo , sei un guerriero, vai avanti no matter what....la canzone piu o meno dice quello e cosi mi sei venuto in mente tu


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,ma con la salciccia retinata e piombata che ti sgraffia piacevolemente e soffusamente le pareti anorettali....


ormai quelle le avrà come frattali!


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Azzo*



caciottina ha detto:


> boh, tu contro tutto il mondo , sei un guerriero, vai avanti no matter what....la canzone piu o meno dice quello e cosi mi sei venuto in mente tu


Sei la seconda utente che ha notato sta cosa.Mhhh,io non sono contro il mondo, credevo in un altro mondo,non cambierò il mondo...ma almeno non gli permetterò di cambiarmi.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> boh, tu contro tutto il mondo , sei un guerriero, vai avanti no matter what....la canzone piu o meno dice quello e cosi mi sei venuto in mente tu


sei proprio una proprio una brava caciottina.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> sei proprio una proprio una brava caciottina.


Concordo.Caciottina ha un rapporto di amore e odio con oscuro...gli piace,ma gli sta pure sulle palle....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Concordo.Caciottina ha un rapporto di amore e odio con oscuro...gli piace,ma gli sta pure sulle palle....:rotfl::rotfl:


basta che gli sta alla larga...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sei proprio una proprio una brava caciottina.


:inlove:



oscuro ha detto:


> Concordo.Caciottina ha un rapporto di amore e odio con oscuro...gli piace,ma gli sta pure sulle palle....:rotfl::rotfl:


ma quando mai mi sei stato sulle palle? al massimo ti ho detto di non dire coglione a bender mio....ma quello te lo ripetero finche non campiamo tutti e due


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Mhh*



caciottina ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ma quando mai mi sei stato sulle palle? al massimo ti ho detto di non dire coglione a bender mio....ma quello te lo ripetero finche non campiamo tutti e due




Secondo me ci sono alcune cose di me...che ti disturbano....io sono sensitivo...o ti ricordano qualcuno o qualcosa....fidati che non sbaglio.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me ci sono alcune cose di me...che ti disturbano....io sono sensitivo...o ti ricordano qualcuno o qualcosa....fidati che non sbaglio.


si quando dici coglione a vanvera al mio bender....ma al di la di questo no....
no non mi ricordi nessuno in particolare...
ah si c'e' una cosa che mi infastidisce.....concordi (a volte) con JB


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Bella*



caciottina ha detto:


> si quando dici coglione a vanvera al mio bender....ma al di la di questo no....
> no non mi ricordi nessuno in particolare...
> ah si c'e' una cosa che mi infastidisce.....concordi (a volte) con JB


Possibile tu non abbia capito che io ci tengo a bender?Bender è troppo basico,troppo vulnerabile,troppo impreparato alla vita,vorrei solo spingerlo a reagire....ero come lui a 10 anni....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Possibile tu non abbia capito che io ci tengo a bender?Bender è troppo basico,troppo vulnerabile,troppo impreparato alla vita,vorrei solo spingerlo a reagire....ero come lui a 10 anni....


pero ci sono stati miglioramenti no? concordi?


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> pero ci sono stati miglioramenti no? concordi?


Si sta aprendo al mondo,e deve prepararsi a cascare....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sta aprendo al mondo,e deve prepararsi a cascare....!


cascare va bene, il difficle e' rialzarsi


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> cascare va bene, il difficle e' rialzarsi


Devi pure saper cadere...per non farti male più di tanto.Ho avuto tre incidenti di moto...mai rotto nulla...bisogna saper cadere,scaricando nel modo migliore l'energia cinetica.:up:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi pure saper cadere...per non farti male più di tanto.Ho avuto tre incidenti di moto...mai rotto nulla...bisogna saper cadere,scaricando nel modo migliore l'energia cinetica.:up:


o forse devi saper guidare 
scherzi a parte.....in senso lato non sai mai come cadrai...le vere vaultazioni le puoi fare una volta a terra.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> o forse devi saper guidare
> scherzi a parte.....in senso lato non sai mai come cadrai...le vere vaultazioni le puoi fare una volta a terra.


Bravissimo ad andare in moto.Solo che esageravo,sempre al limite.Fatti una risata:l'incidente più grave per superare il mio primo amore in curva,una piega da paura,senza casco,la moto è finita sotto una macchina,io mi sono rialzato con un ginocchio bucato e sanguinolente,  camminando verso di lei,che si era fermata per aiutarmi,pronunciai codeste parole:ti è andata male...sono ancora vivo....lei si rimise il casco e piangendo andò via....ma che amabile coglionazzo che ero....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravissimo ad andare in moto.Solo che esageravo,sempre al limite.Fatti una risata:l'incidente più grave per superare il mio primo amore in curva,una piega da paura,senza casco,la moto è finita sotto una macchina,io mi sono rialzato con un ginocchio bucato e sanguinolente e camminando verso di lei,che si era fermata per aiutarmi,pronunciai codeste parole:ti è andata male...sono ancora vivo....*lei si rimise il casco e piangendo andò via*....ma che amabile coglionazzo che ero....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ed anche lei a quanto pare.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravissimo ad andare in moto.Solo che esageravo,sempre al limite.Fatti una risata:l'incidente più grave per superare il mio primo amore in curva,una piega da paura,senza casco,la moto è finita sotto una macchina,io mi sono rialzato con un ginocchio bucato e sanguinolente e camminando verso di lei,che si era fermata per aiutarmi,pronunciai codeste parole:ti è andata male...sono ancora vivo....lei si rimise il casco e piangendo andò via....ma che amabile coglionazzo che ero....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


be figo pero farsi le competizione in moto d amore.....puo essere una bella passione comune....
io vorrei tanto una moto, se solo riuscissi a toccare con i piedi per terra


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



caciottina ha detto:


> be figo pero farsi le competizione in moto d amore.....puo essere una bella passione comune....
> io vorrei tanto una moto, se solo riuscissi a toccare con i piedi per terra


Ma no...lei era in motorino per cazzi suoi...:rotfl:io gli avevo proibito di passare davanti la strada di casa mia....:rotfl::rotfl:che si è persa.....e chi si è persa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2015)

*a sensitivo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me ci sono alcune cose di me...che ti disturbano....io sono sensitivo...o ti ricordano qualcuno o qualcosa....fidati che non sbaglio.


vai in Sculacciaio a leggere l'ultimo deragliamento chè ti fai delle risate


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi pure saper cadere...per non farti male più di tanto.Ho avuto tre incidenti di moto...mai rotto nulla...bisogna saper cadere,scaricando nel modo migliore l'energia cinetica.:up:


ti è andata di culo. E lo sai.


----------



## Tiki (8 Gennaio 2015)

ciao,


sono il marito di Vava.


7 mesi fa avevo qui raccontato la mia storia, per chi volesse risentire la mia campanaUn tradimento "strano" o normale?
Avrei da aggiungere megabyte di considerazioni fatte in questo periodo, che ho registrato in una diario di oltre cento pagine, finora.
Come sappiamo tutti le cause alla base dei tradimenti raramente sono di uno solo, difatti ci si divide non sul fatto in se, che è colpevolizzato da quasi tutti, ma su chi deve addossarsi il fardello maggiore.
Per ora vorrei fare solo poche precisazioni:
1)La storia raccontata da mia moglie è vera ma subdola, come sempre; ho avuto una madre che lavora (ancora oggi...) e ne ho sofferto, giusto o sbagliato che sia. All'epoca del fidanzamento quindi dissi alla mia futura moglie che avrei desiderato una madre più vicina ai figli e lei condivise ed accettò. Quando i primi due iniziarono la scuola, lei manifestò il desiderio di tornare a lavorare ed io accettai di buon grado, anzi mi interessai io e le trovai un buon posto, nel settore in cui aveva già esperienza. Con la nascita del terzo figlio si tornò, DI COMUNE ACCORDO, a rifare la stessa cosa. Quando anche il terzo iniziò la scuola, mia moglie tornò a lavorare, stavolta con me che nel frattempo mi ero messo in proprio.
2) Lo studio: qui l'errore lo feci; la mia famiglia d'origine aveva una buona attività ed io vi ero ben inserito, ci garantiva un più che dignitoso stile di vita e non si vedevano nubi all'orizzonte. Le dissi che dal punto di vista economico potevo bastare io. In realtà, ora lo so, ciò che mi spingeva a suggerirle di smettere era la gelosia di una sua possibile voglia di carriera che avrebbe potuto mettere (chissà perché, forse sulla falsariga di mia madre?) in discussione sia la vicinanza con i figli sia il rapporto con me. Tra l'altro nel corso degli anni a più riprese mia moglie manifestò l'intenzione di riprendere gli studi interrotti, anche solo per una sua soddisfazione personale. Non ha mai trovato in me alcuna opposizione.
3) Sono ancora incasinato dentro ma ho passato i primi sei mesi aspettando di capire, sia me che lei. Ho smesso di bere e gli psicofarmaci, ho perso 18 kg e mi è andata via la pancia, che lei odiava.Ma ho fatto tutto da solo, non ho ricevuto alcun aiuto, mi ha lasciato completamente solo, ho scoperto tutto dal suo cellulare e solo dopo averle detto che volevo andarmene ha chiuso i contatti con uno degli amanti, tutti e tre le hanno ancora scritto, aveva detto che mi avrebbe avvisato se succedeva e non lo ha fatto e adesso, dopo sette mesi! sta cambiando (forse) il numero di telefono. Quando subito dopo il patatrac le chiedevo di farmi vedere il telefono mi diceva che violavo la sua privacy ed una volta che ho provato a sottrarglielo di nascosto ha minacciato di denunciarmi. Ha sparso veleno su di me con tutti i suoi amici e perfino con la figlia più grande, per fortuna quest'ultima cosa almeno si è fermata. Avrei decine di questi episodi da raccontarvi che mi hanno reso questo periodo doloroso quanto le mie scoperte.

Si può approfondire anche altro, se interessa.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiavari?


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> sono il marito di Vava.
> ...


ciao, e' molto utile averti qui, apprezzerai spero almeno il fatto che lei abbia cercato un confronto, spinta dalla paura di quiello che vi sta succedendo.
cosa pensi del fatto che lei si sia iscritta, se ti va ovviamente


----------



## Palladiano (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravissimo ad andare in moto.Solo che esageravo,sempre al limite.Fatti una risata:l'incidente più grave per superare il mio primo amore in curva,una piega da paura,senza casco,la moto è finita sotto una macchina,io mi sono rialzato con un ginocchio bucato e sanguinolente,  camminando verso di lei,che si era fermata per aiutarmi,pronunciai codeste parole:ti è andata male...sono ancora vivo....lei si rimise il casco e piangendo andò via....ma che amabile coglionazzo che ero....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senza casco oscu'! Sei un coglione!
Io mi sono fermato a quota due.
Ah no c'è pure quella volta col califfone....
Ho ancora i segni...


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao, e' molto utile averti qui, apprezzerai spero almeno il fatto che lei abbia cercato un confronto, spinta dalla paura di quiello che vi sta succedendo.
> cosa pensi del fatto che lei si sia iscritta, se ti va ovviamente


un confronto, dopo spingardate di ciccia nel dindarolo?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un confronto, dopo spingardate di ciccia nel dindarolo?


si vabbe ma questo lo sa bene, siamo qui apposta....avra una qualche opinione sul fatto che sua moglie voglia risolvere sta cosa...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Tiki*



Tiki ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> sono il marito di Vava.
> ...


Tiki,come già avrai avuto modo di leggere sono stato molto critico nei confronti di tua moglie....!Ero e sono convinto che abbia raccontato le cose a modo suo.Pensavo che si fosse dedicata ad altri furetti dalla punta rosa,uno alla volta,con mia grande sorpresa leggo che i furetti erano tre e tutti insieme,roba da allevamento.Be tua moglie ha una gran faccia da culo,e preferisco non aggiungere altro,che qui dentro già mi faccio nemici....per i miei modi inurbani...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Palladiano ha detto:


> Senza casco oscu'! Sei un coglione!
> Io mi sono fermato a quota due.
> Ah no c'è pure quella volta col califfone....
> Ho ancora i segni...


Messa così si.Mettevo sempre il casco.E che dopo aver salutato gli amici stavo rientrando a casa...poi uno di loro mi chiamò.....per dirmi: clà....è passata......!A quel punto misi in moto e partì a razzo....:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si vabbe ma questo lo sa bene, siamo qui apposta....avra una qualche opinione sul fatto che sua moglie voglia risolvere sta cosa...


sì, lo so... ma quale miglior occasione per scrivere una porcata? Mica posso lasciar andare certi assist...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì, lo so... ma quale miglior occasione per scrivere una porcata? Mica posso lasciar andare certi assist...


ma non dirle a lui le porcate dille a me  pero sempre ricordandoti che sono amdre di famiglia di due gatte, quindi con rispetto please


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non dirle a lui le porcate dille a me  pero sempre ricordandoti che sono amdre di famiglia di due gatte, quindi con rispetto please


con quel visino das paraculetta...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> con quel visino das paraculetta...


 ma in fondo sono abbastanza innocua 
be careful


----------



## Tiki (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao, e' molto utile averti qui, apprezzerai spero almeno il fatto che lei abbia cercato un confronto, spinta dalla paura di quiello che vi sta succedendo.
> cosa pensi del fatto che lei si sia iscritta, se ti va ovviamente


I primi giorni la imploravo di parlarmi, poi abbiamo passato un mucchio di tempo a discutere ma solo se iniziavo io; all'inizio più rabbia che altro ma poi cercando di capire, per il passato gli errori di entrambi, per il futuro sia cosa sento dentro io, sia cosa può sentire dentro lei (senza ironia, Oscuro ti prego...).
Ancora oggi diamo interpretazioni diverse sugli errori.
Cosa sento io, io lo so.
Cosa sente lei no. Vedo le manifestazioni esteriori, ascolto cosa mi dice ma non mi torna la fiducia; se risolve le sue paure che succederà?
E' tutto molto più complesso di così, spero di sintetizzare con chiarezza.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> I primi giorni la imploravo di parlarmi, poi abbiamo passato un mucchio di tempo a discutere ma solo se iniziavo io; all'inizio più rabbia che altro ma poi cercando di capire, per il passato gli errori di entrambi, per il futuro sia cosa sento dentro io, sia cosa può sentire dentro lei (senza ironia, Oscuro ti prego...).
> Ancora oggi diamo interpretazioni diverse sugli errori.
> Cosa sento io, io lo so.
> Cosa sente lei no. Vedo le manifestazioni esteriori, ascolto cosa mi dice ma non mi torna la fiducia; se risolve le sue paure che succederà?
> E' tutto molto più complesso di così, spero di sintetizzare con chiarezza.


ma tu hai qualche speranza per un futuro con lei?
quindio fammi capire, e' vero che lei ha cecato in tutti i modi di farti capire che e' stato solo sesso (.....) e che ti ama ancora?
e se l ha fatto, sei tu che non le percepisci vere queste cose?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> sono il marito di Vava.
> ...


Ciao Tiki, ho letto poco fa anche il tuo thread precedente.
Che dire il detto che le campane debbano essere sentite tutte e due ha il suo perché.
Ci credo che sei ancora incasinato dentro, dopo aver scoperto quello che probabilmente mai ti saresti immaginato.
Tua moglie asserisce di voler ricostruire... ma alcune cose mi sembra che non  quadrino affatto ... 
come minimo doveva darti tutte le spiegazioni che volevi...altro che minacciare di denunciarti. E poi perché spargere veleno su di te, mettendoti in cattiva luce anche con una figlia...forse tentava di giustificare i suoi tradimenti ?
La storia mi sembra assai incasinata e piena di punti da chiarire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> I primi giorni la imploravo di parlarmi, poi abbiamo passato un mucchio di tempo a discutere ma solo se iniziavo io; all'inizio più rabbia che altro ma poi cercando di capire, per il passato gli errori di entrambi, per il futuro sia cosa sento dentro io, sia cosa può sentire dentro lei (senza ironia, Oscuro ti prego...).
> Ancora oggi diamo interpretazioni diverse sugli errori.
> Cosa sento io, io lo so.
> Cosa sente lei no. Vedo le manifestazioni esteriori, ascolto cosa mi dice ma non mi torna la fiducia; se risolve le sue paure che succederà?
> E' tutto molto più complesso di così, spero di sintetizzare con chiarezza.


te l'avevo chiesto pure di là ma te lo richiedo di qua: secondo te è un caso che pure lei si sia iscritta qui 7 mesi dopo la tua iscrizione?
E come mai, sempre secondo te, ha in prima battuta dichiarato che tu spietatamente la stavi cancellando dalla sua vita mentre, ricongiungendo quanto dici ora a quanto avevi scritto in passato, a me sembri semplicemente e giustamente in crisi ma disponibile nei suoi confronti?
Secondo te, detto fuori dai denti, quello che ha scritto, è scritto in buona fede?
Oh: io ragazzi tra moglie e marito non lo mettrei il dito, ma siamo in ballo...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'avevo chiesto pure di là ma te lo richiedo di qua: secondo te è un caso che pure lei si sia iscritta qui 7 mesi dopo la tua iscrizione?
> E come mai, sempre secondo te, ha in prima battuta dichiarato che tu spietatamente la stavi cancellando dalla sua vita mentre, ricongiungendo quanto dici ora a quanto avevi scritto in passato, a me sembri semplicemente e giustamente in crisi ma disponibile nei suoi confronti?
> Secondo te, detto fuori dai denti, quello che ha scritto, è scritto in buona fede?
> Oh: io ragazzi tra moglie e marito non lo mettrei il dito, ma siamo in ballo...


balliamo 
giustappunto ieri mi cimentavo nella mazurka


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Tiki*



Tiki ha detto:


> I primi giorni la imploravo di parlarmi, poi abbiamo passato un mucchio di tempo a discutere ma solo se iniziavo io; all'inizio più rabbia che altro ma poi cercando di capire, per il passato gli errori di entrambi, per il futuro sia cosa sento dentro io, sia cosa può sentire dentro lei (senza ironia, Oscuro ti prego...).
> Ancora oggi diamo interpretazioni diverse sugli errori.
> Cosa sento io, io lo so.
> Cosa sente lei no. Vedo le manifestazioni esteriori, ascolto cosa mi dice ma non mi torna la fiducia; se risolve le sue paure che succederà?
> E' tutto molto più complesso di così, spero di sintetizzare con chiarezza.


Nessuna ironia.Rispetto il tuo dolore,però permettimi di essere dubbioso su una donna che sta male e prende all'amo tre saraghi da competizione, tutti insieme...!


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuna ironia.Rispetto il tuo dolore,però permettimi di essere dubbioso su una donna che sta male e prende all'amo tre saraghi da competizione, tutti insieme...!


userà un'ottima esca.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma in fondo sono abbastanza innocua
> be careful


l'acqua cheta è pericolosissima!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> l'acqua cheta è pericolosissima!


vero, nemmeno te ne accorgi e ti ritrovi affogato....ti avvolgo ti stritolo me te magno poi potrei scegliere se inghiottirti o rispedirti al mittente con la prima bassa marea , ma mi sa che ti concio per le feste....sempre chetamente si intende


----------



## Horny (8 Gennaio 2015)

nel momento in cui l'ultimo dei figli si è
reso 'autonomo', tu ti sei rifugiato nell'alcol e nei farmaci,
tua moglie nel...nel sesso con probabili dipendenze
affettive.
il vostro rapporto è finito allora.
quello vecchio, almeno.
quello nuovo lo volete?
lei dice: io si lui no.
tu idem (solo quando minacci di andartene
lei smette).


----------



## Tiki (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma tu hai qualche speranza per un futuro con lei?
> quindio fammi capire, e' vero che lei ha cecato in tutti i modi di farti capire che e' stato solo sesso (.....) e che ti ama ancora?
> e se l ha fatto, sei tu che non le percepisci vere queste cose?


Oscuro, i tre furetti non erano contemporanei ma nell'arco di un anno e mezzo.
Caciottina, non è quasi mai solo sesso, con i primi due dice che è stato solo sesso, condito dal desiderio di sentirsi apprezzata e desiderata; del terzo si è proprio innamorata, lo ha scritto diverse volte a diverse persone però dovrebbe raccontarla lei la storia di questo arzigogolato rapporto perché io lo interpreto in maniera molto diversa da lei; cercava un uomo con cui ripartire, altrimenti che senso aveva farsene tre? tra l'altro erano pure bravi, poteva fermarsi al primo.
No non lo percepisco, percepisco la paura del sentirsi soli (non per molto però), la rabbia perché se io me ne andassi perderebbero senso i sacrifici (in parte veri) che lei dice di aver fatto per me, la paura di perdere la faccia se si sapesse in giro ciò che è successo, il dispiacere di perdere uno che in mezzo ai suoi diecimila difetti ha il pregio di saper essere un bastone che non si spezza nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo solo in quelli reali, non in quelli nei nostri cuori.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> Oscuro, i tre furetti non erano contemporanei ma nell'arco di un anno e mezzo.
> Caciottina, non è quasi mai solo sesso, con i primi due dice che è stato solo sesso, condito dal desiderio di sentirsi apprezzata e desiderata; del terzo si è proprio innamorata, lo ha scritto diverse volte a diverse persone però dovrebbe raccontarla lei la storia di questo arzigogolato rapporto perché io lo interpreto in maniera molto diversa da lei; cercava un uomo con cui ripartire, altrimenti che senso aveva farsene tre? tra l'altro erano pure bravi, poteva fermarsi al primo.
> No non lo percepisco, percepisco la paura del sentirsi soli (non per molto però), la rabbia perché se io me ne andassi perderebbero senso i sacrifici (in parte veri) che lei dice di aver fatto per me, la paura di perdere la faccia se si sapesse in giro ciò che è successo, il dispiacere di perdere uno che in mezzo ai suoi diecimila difetti ha il pregio di saper essere un bastone che non si spezza nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo solo in quelli reali, non in quelli nei nostri cuori.


non so perche ma io tendo a credere di piu a questa versione.
non so a pelle, magari sbaglio.
cosa senti tu nel cuore adesso? cosa vorresti? da lei e non..


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Però*



Tiki ha detto:


> Oscuro, i tre furetti non erano contemporanei ma nell'arco di un anno e mezzo.
> Caciottina, non è quasi mai solo sesso, con i primi due dice che è stato solo sesso, condito dal desiderio di sentirsi apprezzata e desiderata; del terzo si è proprio innamorata, lo ha scritto diverse volte a diverse persone però dovrebbe raccontarla lei la storia di questo arzigogolato rapporto perché io lo interpreto in maniera molto diversa da lei; cercava un uomo con cui ripartire, altrimenti che senso aveva farsene tre? tra l'altro erano pure bravi, poteva fermarsi al primo.
> No non lo percepisco, percepisco la paura del sentirsi soli (non per molto però), la rabbia perché se io me ne andassi perderebbero senso i sacrifici (in parte veri) che lei dice di aver fatto per me, la paura di perdere la faccia se si sapesse in giro ciò che è successo, il dispiacere di perdere uno che in mezzo ai suoi diecimila difetti ha il pregio di saper essere un bastone che non si spezza nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo solo in quelli reali, non in quelli nei nostri cuori.


Ah ecco....si era pure innammorata?e tu non dovresti rabbuaiarti?vabbè prima che mi incazzo per davvero...in bocca al lupo....!


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2015)

Spero che Vava non si intimorisca e continui a scrivere,perchè a sto punto sarebbe interessante leggere le sue reazioni ai post di Tiki


----------



## Vava (8 Gennaio 2015)

Quando sono stata scoperta il mondo mi è crollato. Mi sono vergognata per quello che avevo fatto e proprio per questo non volevo che lui leggesse i miei messaggi perché c’erano scritti dettagli che fanno tanto male. Lui ha letto tutto. Anche se lui non ci crede, non c’è più nulla da scoprire. Sa tutto. Come dico sempre ero come drogata e vivevo al di fuori della realtà, in un mondo falso che non era il mio. Poi lui mi ha dato la sveglia e mi sono ritrovata sperduta in mezzo ai miei problemi, da sola ad affrontare il dolore di mio marito che è diventato anche il mio. Non sono bugiarda in quello che dico. Non ho paura di far sapere al mondo cosa ho fatto. Non ho paura delle conseguenze economiche della separazione. Ma so che lo amo, che l’ho sempre amato ( anche se so che è difficile crederlo). Perché non l’ho mai lasciato?  Ora lo so. Sotto ai suoi comportamenti sbagliati con me e verso se stesso c’era comunque un uomo , quell’uomo che io ho sempre desiderato avere. Non è vero che non gli parlavo. Abbiamo parlato tantissimo. Gli ho scritto tante mail meravigliose di amore ma lui ha innalzato un muro e non le riesce a capire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spero che Vava non si intimorisca e continui a scrivere,perchè a sto punto sarebbe interessante leggere le sue reazioni ai post di Tiki


a me non mi si fila nessuno dei due


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non mi si fila nessuno dei due


io si zia Sbri, vado bene lo stesso?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Vava*



Vava ha detto:


> Quando sono stata scoperta il mondo mi è crollato. Mi sono vergognata per quello che avevo fatto e proprio per questo non volevo che lui leggesse i miei messaggi perché c’erano scritti dettagli che fanno tanto male. Lui ha letto tutto. Anche se lui non ci crede, non c’è più nulla da scoprire. Sa tutto. Come dico sempre ero come drogata e vivevo al di fuori della realtà, in un mondo falso che non era il mio. Poi lui mi ha dato la sveglia e mi sono ritrovata sperduta in mezzo ai miei problemi, da sola ad affrontare il dolore di mio marito che è diventato anche il mio. Non sono bugiarda in quello che dico. Non ho paura di far sapere al mondo cosa ho fatto. Non ho paura delle conseguenze economiche della separazione. Ma so che lo amo, che l’ho sempre amato ( anche se so che è difficile crederlo). Perché non l’ho mai lasciato?  Ora lo so. Sotto ai suoi comportamenti sbagliati con me e verso se stesso c’era comunque un uomo , quell’uomo che io ho sempre desiderato avere. Non è vero che non gli parlavo. Abbiamo parlato tantissimo. Gli ho scritto tante mail meravigliose di amore ma lui ha innalzato un muro e non le riesce a capire.


Il mondo ti è crollato perchè sei stata scoperta!!Se tuo marito non ti beccava continuavi che le tue pirotecniche acrobazie su trapezi pelosi.......Eri come drogata?bella scusa del cazzo.Tanto drogata da andare con tre uomini in 18 mesi e di innamorarti dell'ultimo dei tre?Troppo semplice così.Se fossi in tuo marito non ti ascolterei più,ha fin troppa pazienza.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quando sono stata scoperta il mondo mi è crollato. Mi sono vergognata per quello che avevo fatto e proprio per questo non volevo che lui leggesse i miei messaggi perché c’erano scritti dettagli che fanno tanto male. Lui ha letto tutto. Anche se lui non ci crede, non c’è più nulla da scoprire. Sa tutto. Come dico sempre ero come drogata e vivevo al di fuori della realtà, in un mondo falso che non era il mio. Poi lui mi ha dato la sveglia e mi sono ritrovata sperduta in mezzo ai miei problemi, da sola ad affrontare il dolore di mio marito che è diventato anche il mio. Non sono bugiarda in quello che dico. Non ho paura di far sapere al mondo cosa ho fatto. Non ho paura delle conseguenze economiche della separazione. Ma so che lo amo, che l’ho sempre amato ( anche se so che è difficile crederlo). Perché non l’ho mai lasciato?  Ora lo so. Sotto ai suoi comportamenti sbagliati con me e verso se stesso c’era comunque un uomo , quell’uomo che io ho sempre desiderato avere. Non è vero che non gli parlavo. Abbiamo parlato tantissimo. Gli ho scritto tante mail meravigliose di amore ma lui ha innalzato un muro e non le riesce a capire.


Vava mettiti un attimo nei panni di tuo marito: stai male,vai da uno psichiatra,bevi,il rapporto con lui non è  dei migliori...Poi scopri che ti ha tradito con tre donne e leggi anche i dettagli.Cosa faresti?Penseresti che ti ama?Riusiresti più a distinguere tra la realtà e la finzione?A credergli?


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> Oscuro, i tre furetti non erano contemporanei ma nell'arco di un anno e mezzo.
> Caciottina, non è quasi mai solo sesso, con i primi due dice che è stato solo sesso, condito dal desiderio di sentirsi apprezzata e desiderata; del terzo si è proprio innamorata, lo ha scritto diverse volte a diverse persone però dovrebbe raccontarla lei la storia di questo arzigogolato rapporto perché io lo interpreto in maniera molto diversa da lei; cercava un uomo con cui ripartire, altrimenti che senso aveva farsene tre? tra l'altro erano pure bravi, poteva fermarsi al primo.
> No non lo percepisco, percepisco la paura del sentirsi soli (non per molto però), la rabbia perché se io me ne andassi perderebbero senso i sacrifici (in parte veri) che lei dice di aver fatto per me, la paura di perdere la faccia se si sapesse in giro ciò che è successo, il dispiacere di perdere uno che in mezzo ai suoi diecimila difetti ha il pregio di saper essere un bastone che non si spezza nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo solo in quelli reali, non in quelli nei nostri cuori.





Vava ha detto:


> Quando sono stata scoperta il mondo mi è crollato. Mi sono vergognata per quello che avevo fatto e proprio per questo non volevo che lui leggesse i miei messaggi perché c’erano scritti dettagli che fanno tanto male. Lui ha letto tutto. Anche se lui non ci crede, non c’è più nulla da scoprire. Sa tutto. Come dico sempre ero come drogata e vivevo al di fuori della realtà, in un mondo falso che non era il mio. Poi lui mi ha dato la sveglia e mi sono ritrovata sperduta in mezzo ai miei problemi, da sola ad affrontare il dolore di mio marito che è diventato anche il mio. Non sono bugiarda in quello che dico. Non ho paura di far sapere al mondo cosa ho fatto. Non ho paura delle conseguenze economiche della separazione. Ma so che lo amo, che l’ho sempre amato ( anche se so che è difficile crederlo). Perché non l’ho mai lasciato?  Ora lo so. Sotto ai suoi comportamenti sbagliati con me e verso se stesso c’era comunque un uomo , quell’uomo che io ho sempre desiderato avere. Non è vero che non gli parlavo. Abbiamo parlato tantissimo. Gli ho scritto tante mail meravigliose di amore ma lui ha innalzato un muro e non le riesce a capire.



Ditemi che non siete veri......questo botta e risposta sul forum è fantastico.

Ma poi in casa che fate??? Vi quotate davanti ad un tavolo mentre mangiate?? :facepalm: :facepalm:

Comunque Vava, non hai attenuanti, l'aver sentito anche l'altra campana (vero o falso che sia il racconto di Tiki), peggiora ancor più la tua posizione. Non sei nello stato di poter chidere nulla a lui. Ha ragione Eratò, prova a metterti nei suoi panni, che cosa vuoi che ti perdoni??


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo ti è crollato perchè sei stata scoperta!!Se tuo marito non ti beccava continuavi che le tue pirotecniche acrobazie su trapezi pelosi.......Eri come drogata?bella scusa del cazzo.Tanto drogata da andare con tre uomini in 18 mesi e di innamorarti dell'ultimo dei tre?Troppo semplice così.Se fossi in tuo marito non ti ascolterei più,ha fin troppa pazienza.


forse è allergica alla bicazzolina, poverina, che la droga.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> forse è allergica alla bicazzolina, poverina, che la droga.


A 52 anni devo leggere...ero drogata...avevo bevuto....ste donne quando stanno male finiscono sempre sotto qualche allegre fringuello dalla testa rosa.MA COME CAZZO è?Potrei capire che uno sta male e mangia di più,che si ammazza di pippe,che piscia nelle chiese,ed invece no,una donna in crisi finisce sempre che si sente drogata e va dallo SPACCIATORE DI CARNE ROSA....!


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 52 anni devo leggere...ero drogata...avevo bevuto....ste donne quando stanno male finiscono sempre sotto qualche allegre fringuello dalla testa rosa.MA COME CAZZO è?Potrei capire che uno sta male e mangia di più,che si ammazza di pippe,che piscia nelle chiese,ed invece no,una donna in crisi finisce sempre che si sente drogata e va dallo SPACCIATORE DI CARNE ROSA....!


potrei capire bischerate del genere da un'adolescente, ma a 52 fottuti anni...
Tutte balle: voleva solo supposte di ciccia, con conseguenti lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

qui ci sono effettivamente alcuni elementi che stridono fortemente.
*Vava* : ti accorgi, ti rendi conto di amare tuo marito quando pensi di poterlo perdere ?
quando lui stava male ( psicofarmaci, alcool) tu dove eri ? Non pensi che in una coppia i problemi, le incomprensioni,  debbano essere risolti insieme... lui affogava, mentre tu "rinascevi" tra le tue avventure. Poi di uno dei tre ti sei pure innamorata : e l'amore per tuo marito quindi dov'era finito?
Poi perché lo hai messo in cattiva luce...(anche con una figlia) forse per giustificare il tuo comportamento peraltro ingiustificabile?
Anch'io penso che dovresti metterti nei panni di tuo marito : che cosa penseresti ?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> potrei capire bischerate del genere da un'adolescente, ma a 52 fottuti anni...
> Tutte balle: voleva solo supposte di ciccia, con conseguenti lacrime di coccodrillo.


La cosa assurda e che si lamenta che il marito non capisce le email d'amore...cazzo ha alzato un muro...!E porca di quella troia cosa dovrebbe fare?ti sei fatta scotennare il sederino da tre estranei e dovrei capire?CAPIRE COSA? che hai le chiappe trasecolate?ma porca di quella vacca io devo incominciare la giornata così?MA è GIUSTO CAZZO?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*si*

Vava,vava...ma vaffà........:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> Oscuro, i tre furetti non erano contemporanei ma nell'arco di un anno e mezzo.
> Caciottina, non è quasi mai solo sesso, con i primi due dice che è stato solo sesso, condito dal desiderio di sentirsi apprezzata e desiderata;* del terzo si è proprio innamorata,* lo ha scritto diverse volte a diverse persone però dovrebbe raccontarla lei la storia di questo arzigogolato rapporto perché io lo interpreto in maniera molto diversa da lei; cercava un uomo con cui ripartire, altrimenti che senso aveva farsene tre? tra l'altro erano pure bravi, poteva fermarsi al primo.
> No non lo percepisco, percepisco la paura del sentirsi soli (non per molto però), la rabbia perché se io me ne andassi perderebbero senso i sacrifici (in parte veri) che lei dice di aver fatto per me, la paura di perdere la faccia se si sapesse in giro ciò che è successo, il dispiacere di perdere uno che in mezzo ai suoi diecimila difetti ha il pregio di saper essere un bastone che non si spezza nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo solo in quelli reali, non in quelli nei nostri cuori.



e quindi poi cosa è successo?
come mai è finita?


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La cosa assurda e che si lamenta che il marito non capisce le email d'amore...cazzo ha alzato un muro...!E porca di quella troia cosa dovrebbe fare?ti sei fatta scotennare il sederino da tre estranei e dovrei capire?CAPIRE COSA? che hai le chiappe trasecolate?ma porca di quella vacca io devo incominciare la giornata così?MA è GIUSTO CAZZO?


doveva sposare un cuckold, allora sì.

Sempre che tutto sia vero, eh!


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e quindi poi cosa è successo?
> come mai è finita?


Sei disattenta?è stata sgamata,si sentiva drogata,ed ha capito che amava il marito....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ditemi che non siete veri......questo botta e risposta sul forum è fantastico.
> 
> Ma poi in casa che fate??? Vi quotate davanti ad un tavolo mentre mangiate?? :facepalm: :facepalm:
> 
> Comunque Vava, non hai attenuanti, l'aver sentito anche l'altra campana (vero o falso che sia il racconto di Tiki), peggiora ancor più la tua posizione. Non sei nello stato di poter chidere nulla a lui. Ha ragione Eratò, prova a metterti nei suoi panni, che cosa vuoi che ti perdoni??



:quoto:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Ciao*



Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


Ciao oca giuliva....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei disattenta?è stata sgamata,si sentiva drogata,ed ha capito che amava il marito....:rotfl::rotfl:



ma il terzo  è ancora innamorato?
non capisco


----------



## rewindmee (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> bizzarro come i traditori *vedano prezioso il loro matrimonio e vogliano ardentemente ricostruirlo* SOLO dopo essere stati beccati.
> A noi sta cosa ci infastidisce non poco, e ho usato un eufemismo.


Dipende.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma il terzo  è ancora innamorato?
> non capisco


diciamo che quelli con cui è stata li può contare nelle dita di una mano...


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao oca giuliva....:rotfl::rotfl:


incrociata con una pantera!


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> diciamo che quelli con cui è stata li può contare nelle dita di una mano...


Perchè è stata sgamata.....se no di cappelle sgonfiate ne avremmo viste ancora tante fidati....


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> incrociata con una pantera!


MA magari......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> diciamo che quelli con cui è stata li può contare nelle dita di una mano...


pure io


----------



## rewindmee (9 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lui ti ha dimenticata come Femmina e Donna,ma ti ha relegata mentalmente solo al ruolo di Madre,allora *i tuoi tradimenti hanno un senso logico*.


Anche a parti invertite?


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> pure io


e mica è detto che sia un male!


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA magari......:rotfl::rotfl:


la Simy sa farsi rispettare


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma il terzo  è ancora innamorato?
> non capisco


Dai anche tu, non buttare benzina sul fuoco :incazzato:


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> diciamo che quelli con cui è stata li può contare nelle dita di una mano...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè?io amo renato e pino daniele,di baglioni adoro due canzoni:*100 giorni di me e di te*,io dal mare.


Anche io... ma ce ne sono un altro paio ottime, nella sua preistoria


----------



## rewindmee (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> boh, tu contro tutto il mondo , sei un guerriero, vai avanti no matter what....la canzone piu o meno dice quello e cosi *mi sei venuto in* mente tu


Commentavi Oscuro, quando ho letto il neretto ho ghignato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la Simy sa farsi rispettare


fortuna che ci sei tu che mi difendi.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che ci sei tu che mi difendi.


per affossarti meglio!


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che ci sei tu che mi difendi.


Lo farò anche io d'ora in poi....


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> per affossarti meglio!


ognuno ha la sua tattica


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo farò anche io d'ora in poi....


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Lo farò anche io d'ora in poi....



Ti metteresti contro oscuro?


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Commentavi Oscuro, quando ho letto il neretto ho ghignato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eccovi!

[video=youtube_share;9jZiKFLL6MI]http://youtu.be/9jZiKFLL6MI[/video]

solo che loro fanno ridere davvero, pecheur.


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti metteresti contro oscuro?


C'è pure la coda??? Odio le code, da buon ITAGLIANO passerò davanti


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



Homer ha detto:


> C'è pure la coda??? Odio le code, da buon ITAGLIANO passerò davanti


Pure?ma simy non è una pantera,al massimo un docile gattino....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Commentavi Oscuro, quando ho letto il neretto ho ghignato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che te ridi?
e' roba seria. pensaci...a te ti sono mai venuti in mente? a me no....in bocca si, sul corpo si, da altre parti si...in mente mai....era la prima volta e sono felice sia successo con oscuro
rosichetti


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Oh*



caciottina ha detto:


> ma che te ridi?
> e' roba seria. pensaci...a te ti sono mai venuti in mente? a me no....in bocca si, sul corpo si, da altre parti si...in mente mai....era la prima volta e sono felice sia successo con oscuro
> rosichetti


Ma guarda che sei vuoi posso venirti dove desideri.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Gennaio 2015)

FERMI TUTTI

tiki è il marito di vava?

Ho capito bene?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> FERMI TUTTI
> 
> tiki è il marito di vava?
> 
> Ho capito bene?


Si....e mi raccomando vacci duro...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sei vuoi posso venirti dove desideri.....


vabbe intanto abbiamo cominciato dalla mente, e direi che e' privilegio....a te ti sono mai venuti (oops, venute) in mente? sincero....
non succede mica tutti i di.


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> FERMI TUTTI
> 
> tiki è il marito di vava?
> 
> Ho capito bene?



:rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval:

Dicci la tua....


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> FERMI TUTTI
> 
> tiki è il marito di vava?
> 
> Ho capito bene?



si, hai capito benissimo


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy è la moglie di Oscuro
Zadig è cugino del Conte
JB è mio fratello

......devo continuare??


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Ok*



caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe intanto abbiamo cominciato dalla mente, e direi che e' privilegio....a te ti sono mai venuti (oops, venute) in mente? sincero....
> non succede mica tutti i di.



Aspetterò...!


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Homer ha detto:


> Simy è la moglie di Oscuro
> Zadig è cugino del Conte
> JB è mio fratello
> 
> ......devo continuare??


A me serve una strappacazzi...una graffiacoglioni...non una moglie.


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me serve una strappacazzi...una graffiacoglioni...non una moglie.



La vedo dura


----------



## rewindmee (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma che te ridi?
> e' roba seria. pensaci...a te ti sono mai venuti in mente? a me no....in bocca si, sul corpo si, da altre parti si...in mente mai....era la prima volta e sono felice sia successo con oscuro
> rosichetti


Si dice "Scopare il cervello", non per nulla...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Si dice "Scopare il cervello", non per nulla...


ahhhh...e' vero


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> La vedo dura


Hai capito vero?:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Gennaio 2015)

Allora andiamo con ordine, stiamo facendo terapia di coppia  a due persone che :
A) Lei si è fatta sfrantumare il clitoride per ben 3 volte oltre a farsi scopare in maniera impossibile e lo so, sono traditore anche io, e le donne sposate e fidanzate con gli amanti fanno i numeri da circo ("fammi sentire troia" "scopami" "sfondami" "inculami")
B) Lui è il cornuto pubblico in questione che la giustifica a suo modo, e sta cercando ancora di capire il come il perchè il tutto, forse per vedere se è colpa sua mentendo poi a se stesso che non è forse colpa sua, andando però in loop e automortificandosi a leggere in questo forum il pubblico ludibrio.

Perfetto, credo che questo forum abbia raggiunto un apice tale che ne sono orgogliosamente testimone!

Un consiglio tiki e vava, l'unica vostra possibilità è di essere una bella coppia aperta dove poter soddisfare ogni vostra perversione e voglia e cercare di salvare quello costruito in tutti questi anni incanalandolo in qualcosa di nuovo e lasciar rotolare la pietra e vedere l'effetto che fa!


............................ ma solo io  penso che potrebbe essere una presa per il culo o penso sempre troppo male perchè sono una testadicazzo cinica di merda!?


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Simy è la moglie di Oscuro
> Zadig è cugino del Conte
> JB è mio fratello
> 
> ......devo continuare??


no, sono il fratello gemello!
Massiccio und incazzato!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> La vedo dura





oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito vero?:rotfl:


andate a cagare tutti e due


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Simy è la moglie di Oscuro
> Zadig è cugino del Conte
> JB è mio fratello
> 
> ......devo continuare??


Io sono DIO


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> andate a cagare tutti e due


:kiss::kiss:


----------



## rewindmee (9 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Io sono DIO


Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Gennaio 2015)

ma no, ammettete che mi state prendendo per il culo con sto thred.

che poi, era tiki-taka, mica tiki-vava.
Al massimo didì-vavà, con Pelè in agguato per....(vai Oscù: perchè se il terzo è "Pelè", la tua teoria del furetto rosa mi crolla miseramente!!!)


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :kiss::kiss:



PARACULO


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma no, ammettete che mi state prendendo per il culo con sto thred.
> 
> che poi, era tiki-taka, mica tiki-vava.
> Al massimo didì-vavà, con Pelè in agguato per....(vai Oscù: perchè se il terzo è "Pelè", la tua teoria del furetto rosa mi crolla miseramente!!!)



MA CIAO


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> MA CIAO


ciauuuu, my dream!....ammiravo il vs scambio di post.............:tv:


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ciauuuu, my dream!....ammiravo il vs scambio di post.............:tv:


mi maltrattano :triste:


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi maltrattano :triste:


ma no..ho visto com'è quando maltrattano le persone....queste son coccole, Cherie...


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma no..ho visto com'è quando maltrattano le persone....queste son coccole, Cherie...



Mon amour mi sei mancato


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mon amour mi sei mancato


ruffianazza!


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mon amour mi sei mancato


:angelo:


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ruffianazza!



:bleble:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi maltrattano :triste:


NO. Qui maltrattano solo me che non mi si fila nessuno. Faccio osservazioni e non replicano, faccio domande e non rispondono. Tutti e due, eh? Pare fatto apposta...


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Qui maltrattano solo me che non mi si fila nessuno. Faccio osservazioni e non replicano, faccio domande e non rispondono. Tutti e due, eh? Pare fatto apposta...



io ti avevo risposto ma mi hai ignorata


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti avevo risposto ma mi hai ignorata


eh lo so, ma non ho più trovato il tuo post, chiedo scusa.


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Qui maltrattano solo me che non mi si fila nessuno. Faccio osservazioni e non replicano, faccio domande e non rispondono. Tutti e due, eh? Pare fatto apposta...


no, lo fanno pure con me, entrambi.
....entrambi???
perché i dubbi mi vengono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, lo fanno pure con me, entrambi.
> ....entrambi???
> perché i dubbi mi vengono.


un po' sì, eh? Già è abbastanza peculiare la situazione, sebbene non inedita.
Poi questa cosa che da un lato pare che il forum sia il solo mezzo per comunicare... ma se lo usano solo per i monologhi...


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un po' sì, eh? Già è abbastanza peculiare la situazione, sebbene non inedita.
> Poi questa cosa che da un lato pare che il forum sia il solo mezzo per comunicare... ma se lo usano solo per i monologhi...


Ma scusa, perplesso o tuba potrebbero verificarlo, se fossero la stessa persona?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma scusa, perplesso o tuba potrebbero verificarlo, se fossero la stessa persona?


questo è tradinet, mica CSI


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Gennaio 2015)

Magari ora hanno ascoltato il mio consiglio.
Lui guarda Lei che si fa stantuffare l'ano. Lui si masturba e ha deciso persino di partecipare scoprendo la sua bisessualità. O magari Lui ha trovato una mezza strappona e Lei è da qualche parte innamoratissima del quarto uomo!

Tuba cazzo..............ti prego NON bannarli!
Tradiporn 1.0


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un po' sì, eh? Già è abbastanza peculiare la situazione, sebbene non inedita.
> Poi questa cosa che da un lato pare che il forum sia il solo mezzo per comunicare... ma se lo usano solo per i monologhi...


Ma dite che?Ecchecavolo...Sai che palle slogarsi e rilogarsi...


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma dite che?Ecchecavolo...Sai che palle *slogarsi e rilogarsi*...


Quante storie per quello basta un pò di reparil o fastum ... alla peggio un pezzo di tensoplast


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma scusa, perplesso o tuba potrebbero verificarlo, se fossero la stessa persona?


io posso confermarti che i codici IP di Tiki e Vava sono i medesimi e loro hanno ammesso di essere marito e moglie  ora se loro non si mettono in contatto con me a voce,per accertare la loro effettiva esistenza,io altro non posso fare


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io posso confermarti che i codici IP di Tiki e Vava sono i medesimi e loro hanno ammesso di essere marito e moglie  ora se loro non si mettono in contatto con me a voce,per accertare la loro effettiva esistenza,io altro non posso fare


Ma tanto si capirà da come e se rispondono

Però il modo di scrivere non è tanto diverso.


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Magari ora hanno ascoltato il mio consiglio.
> Lui guarda Lei che si fa stantuffare l'ano. Lui si masturba e ha deciso persino di partecipare scoprendo la sua bisessualità. O magari Lui ha trovato una mezza strappona e Lei è da qualche parte innamoratissima del quarto uomo!
> 
> Tuba cazzo..............ti prego NON bannarli!
> Tradiporn 1.0


tu sei un susseguirsi di volgarità inutile.

ho deciso di darti il mio primo rosso.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> tu sei un susseguirsi di volgarità inutile.
> 
> ho deciso di darti il mio primo rosso.


ma la faccina che ride che c'entra?


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma tanto si capirà da come e se rispondono
> 
> Però il modo di scrivere non è tanto diverso.


su questo tipo di perizia non mi sbilancio,in fondo sai anche tu che non è la prima coppia che viene qui insieme


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la faccina che ride che c'entra?


non ride.
e' tranquilla.
sara' mica un dramma un rosso


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> su questo tipo di perizia non mi sbilancio,in fondo sai anche tu che non è la prima coppia che viene qui insieme


no, no so.
comunque non lo trovo strano, di per se,
che una coppia venga qua.
vedremo.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

OT ...

uso poco le faccine, perché non so bene cosa significano. 
E a volte, uso la faccina verde con significati differenti. 

 ... cosa che vedo spesso. Ma cosa significano tre verdi?


Fine


sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non ride.
> *e' tranquilla.*
> sara' mica un dramma un rosso


meno male, dai


----------



## Tiki (9 Gennaio 2015)

ci parliamo anche dal vivo, ma si deve anche lavorare. Non so bene cosa cerchi qui mia moglie, io all'inizio volevo conoscere altre esperienze purtroppo simili e forse lei lo stesso, dal suo punto di vista.


----------



## Tiki (9 Gennaio 2015)

la curiosità di conoscere se esistono storie di perdono è anche mia.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> la curiosità di conoscere se esistono storie di perdono è anche mia.


cercate l'uccello della pace?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> la curiosità di conoscere se esistono storie di perdono è anche mia.


Tiki qual è la tua opinione sul perdono ?


----------



## Tiki (9 Gennaio 2015)

è una questione filosofica ormai; forse si può perdonare e separarsi.


----------



## Tiki (9 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Tiki qual è la tua opinione sul perdono ?


mi piacerebbe convincermi che serva a mettersi in pace con se stessi, prima di tutto. Io non accetto ciò che ho subito ma forse riuscirò a capire il perché mi è stato fatto. Di sicuro non significa metterci una pietra sopra. Altro per ora non so.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> è una questione filosofica ormai; forse si può perdonare e separarsi.


non vedi quindi il perdono come un  possibile inizio per una ricostruzione ?


----------



## Tiki (9 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> non vedi quindi il perdono come un  possibile inizio per una ricostruzione ?


non basta il solo perdono, occorre anche ricostruire un'immagine positiva della persona che ti sta a fianco; quella vecchia è distrutta, e meno male perché era sbagliata ma quella nuova non può prescindere dalla stima, dal rispetto e sopratutto dalla considerazione. Altrimenti rimane una ricostruzione basata solo sulla nostalgia del passato, sulle paure del futuro e sulle abitudini.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> non basta il solo perdono, occorre anche ricostruire un'immagine positiva della persona che ti sta a fianco; quella vecchia è distrutta, e meno male perché era sbagliata ma quella nuova non può prescindere dalla stima, dal rispetto e sopratutto dalla considerazione. Altrimenti rimane una ricostruzione basata solo sulla nostalgia del passato, sulle paure del futuro e sulle abitudini.


Certo, lo sono, ma perdonare (veramente) è un grande passo verso la ricostruzione. Le ricostruzioni basate solo sulla nostalgia del passato e sulle paure del futuro non hanno fondamenta solide, sono destinate a crollare... ( almeno secondo la mia opinione)


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> non basta il solo perdono, occorre anche ricostruire un'immagine positiva della persona che ti sta a fianco; quella vecchia è distrutta, e meno male perché era sbagliata ma quella nuova non può prescindere dalla stima, dal rispetto e sopratutto dalla considerazione. Altrimenti rimane una ricostruzione basata solo sulla nostalgia del passato, sulle paure del futuro e sulle abitudini.


bravo.
Falle fare pure una statua.
Magari tipo quella del Laocoonte, così ci sono pure i serpentoni di ciccia.


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Gennaio 2015)

Muuuuuuuuoooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Lei si fa sfrantecare le chappette da altri e lui la glorifica e si parlano magari a distanza di una stanza! :nclpf:


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Ma io desidero continuare la mia vita con lui. Perché a me restano nella mente solo i momenti belli trascorsi con lui e lui, invece, ricorda solo i brutti?


Perchè, come mi ha detto il mio terapeuta, abbiamo una memoria 'selettiva', e in casi come questo è il peggio ad emergere..


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe convincermi che serva a mettersi in pace con se stessi, prima di tutto. Io non accetto ciò che ho subito ma forse riuscirò a capire il perché mi è stato fatto. Di sicuro non significa metterci una pietra sopra. Altro per ora non so.


:up::up::up:


----------



## errante (10 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Quello che cerco non è l’approvazione o la condanna di ciò che ho fatto ma una risposta al perché si possono perdonare tantissimi errori ma non il tradimento. Avete ragione a dirmi che dovrei spiegare meglio la mia storia e così se non vi annoio troppo vi racconto la mia vita. Quando conobbi mio marito ero una ragazza dolce, timida e carina che studiava all’università con buoni risultati.Lui lavorava nell’azienda della mamma, una donna forte e potente con scarse doti di sensibilità. A lui dava fastidio che io mi laureassi ed io “ con leggerezza” smisi di studiare e iniziai a lavorare. Ci sposammo, nacque la nostra prima figlia e lui mi disse che voleva che i suoi figli avessero una mamma a casa , non impegnata con il lavoro. E io smisi di lavorare. Mi dedicai alla casa e ai nostri tre figli senza mai dirgli i tormenti che le mie scelte mi avevano portato. E lui? Tornava a casa alla sera giusto per mangiare e per rifugiarsi nel suo studio dopo la cena senza mai parlare con i figli e con me a meno che non fossi io a iniziare una discussione. Le cose peggioravano. Non era felice e io per non dargli più preoccupazioni di quelle che già aveva stavo zitta e mi tenevo sulle spalle la responsabilità di crescere i figli. Inizia a bere sempre di più. Va da uno psicologo che gli consiglia uno psichiatra che lo riempie di psicofarmaci. E mi taglia fuori dalla sua vita. Gli chiedo di andare con lui a una seduta dallo psicologo e dopo diverse insistenze mi accolgono e ricordo di avere pianto tantissimo davanti a loro due che mi accusavano di essere una donna che manovra un burattino.Io? Non potevo credere a ciò che mi dicevano. Ma repressi tutto dentro di me e andai avanti.Arrivammo alla fine del 2011, inizia una crisi economica gravissima e lui mi chiede di aiutarlo. Io ero felice, mi impegnai tantissimo per imparare dopo tanti anni da vita da casalinga. E lui? Sempre più arrabbiato con me, mai una parola di conforto, mai una pacca sulla spalla tanto io ero una donna forte che non aveva bisogno di amore. E io avevo sempre più bisogno di lui, ma non riuscivo a dirglielo perché sentivo che lui non doveva vedermi così impaurita di fronte a tutti i problemi che avevamo. Fu così che incominciai ad uscire alla sera da sola con i miei vecchi compagni di scuola prendendomi una serie di passatempi che mi davano la sensazione di essere ancora viva. Ho avuto tre uomini. Lui ha scoperto tutto leggendo le mie mail, il mio telefonino, Facebook ecc.ecc.e il mondo gli è crollato addosso scoprendo una mia realtà che non solo ignorava ma non immaginava neppure potesse esistere. Anche a me il mondo è crollato. All’improvviso mi sono risvegliata da un incubo e ho scoperto che tutto ciò che cercavo era una risposta all’apatia che vivevamo, era il desiderio di risvegliarci dal sonno che dormivamo e dall’isolamento in cui ci erravamo infilati. Ora sono molto triste perché lui non capisce tutto questo ma almeno adesso ha smesso di bere perché dice che deve essere lucido.Non voglio essere perdonata perché so che avrei dovuto parlargli di più per risolvere i problemi sul nascere ma non l’ho fatto e ora l’unica cosa che desidero è che lui creda nella nostra coppia e trovi un briciolo di motivo per proseguire insieme imparando dai nostri errori.


Vava, benvenuta.

Dalla tua descrizione dei fatti, dalla tua sola versione ne esce un uomo distrutto, già debole in partenza. Le rinunce che gli rinfacci (e meno male che le donne perdonano) sono tue scelte sbagliate. Avresti dovuto capire il tipo di persona dalle richieste che ti ha fatto e lasciarlo tempo fa. Una relazione non va subita, e tutti e due l'avete subita troppo. È straordinario che lui abbia trovato la forza di troncare dopo i tuoi tradimenti, e capisco anche che puoi provare affetto per lui e passione per i tuoi amanti. Ma l'amore unisce quelle parti che tu trovi in uomini diversi e lui non ha mai trovato pienamente in te.

Sarà scontato quanto vuoi ma ora il vostro obbligo è verso i vostri figli, l'amore che non siete riusciti a darvi deve essere loro fino all'ultima goccia.


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe convincermi che serva a mettersi in pace con se stessi, prima di tutto. Io non accetto ciò che ho subito ma forse riuscirò a capire il perché mi è stato fatto. Di sicuro non significa metterci una pietra sopra. Altro per ora non so.



I passi da seguire sono, infatti, nell'ordine:
1) comprendere
2) accettare
3) perdonare

Da qui si evince quanto sia difficoltoso il cammino della ricostruzione (e lungo).
E se non si risolvono tutti e tre con successo si resta a metà strada, come in un limbo.


----------



## Tiki (10 Gennaio 2015)

errante ha detto:


> Vava, benvenuta.
> 
> Dalla tua descrizione dei fatti, dalla tua sola versione ne esce un uomo distrutto, già debole in partenza. Le rinunce che gli rinfacci (e meno male che le donne perdonano) sono tue scelte sbagliate. Avresti dovuto capire il tipo di persona dalle richieste che ti ha fatto e lasciarlo tempo fa. Una relazione non va subita, e tutti e due l'avete subita troppo. È straordinario che lui abbia trovato la forza di troncare dopo i tuoi tradimenti, e capisco anche che puoi provare affetto per lui e passione per i tuoi amanti. Ma l'amore unisce quelle parti che tu trovi in uomini diversi e lui non ha mai trovato pienamente in te.
> 
> Sarà scontato quanto vuoi ma ora il vostro obbligo è verso i vostri figli, l'amore che non siete riusciti a darvi deve essere loro fino all'ultima goccia.


Cosa c'è di straordinario nel mio desiderio di troncare?


----------



## Tiki (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> I passi da seguire sono, infatti, nell'ordine:
> 1) comprendere
> 2) accettare
> 3) perdonare
> ...


Comprendere ho compreso.
Accettare non accetto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Tiki ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di straordinario nel mio desiderio di troncare?



Che è normale.Qui siamo disabituati alla normalità!


----------



## Horny (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di straordinario nel mio desiderio di troncare?


Nulla, anzi, avresti potuto farlo prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che è normale.*Qui siamo disabituati alla normalità!*


----------



## disincantata (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki ha detto:


> Comprendere ho compreso.
> Accettare non accetto.



Per me hai mille ragioni, basta fare una separazione civile  nell'interesse dei figli, se sono ancora in casa.  

Sempre tu te la senta di restare solo.  

A volte si  fanno compromessi per egoismo, abitudine convenienza.  UN patto. 

Si puo' vivere bene purché si faccia chiarezza nel rapporto.


----------



## Vava (10 Gennaio 2015)

Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.


MA cosa c'entrano gli altri?


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.



Ciao

non fare la vittima. Gli altri non centrano nulla. E non venire con la storia dei peccati. 



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.


ma secondo te, benedetta donna, cosa sposta a tuo marito se racconti i fatti vostri agli altri? Non credi che se gli fosse stato d'aiuto li avrebbe raccontati lui? 
Poi 'sta cosa della prima pietra non si regge più. Perchè un conto è dirla per proteggere un altro dalle accuse, un conto usarla per sè stessi.
In ogni caso O uno crede di avere una colpa e dover pagare O tira fuori la parapiotta che sbagliamo tutti. Insomma tu fai un passo avanti e due indietro. 
Anche dire che sei stata una cretina, è riduttivo: che senso ha dire che hai avuto tre storie perchè sei stata cretina? 
Una cretinata dura una sera.
Ma provare semplicemente a spiegare a tuo marito perchè secondo te avete ancora una possibilità, pareva brutto?
Se tu, onestamente, pensi che possiate avere ancora una possibilità.
Sicuramente, se io fossi in lui, l'annuncio che da domani renderai pubblici i torti che mi hai fatto, non la prenderei come una dichiarazione di amore e rispetto.
Ma sono strana io, eh? Si sa.


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo te, benedetta donna, cosa sposta a tuo marito se racconti i fatti vostri agli altri? Non credi che se gli fosse stato d'aiuto li avrebbe raccontati lui?
> Poi 'sta cosa della prima pietra non si regge più. Perchè un conto è dirla per proteggere un altro dalle accuse, un conto usarla per sè stessi.
> In ogni caso O uno crede di avere una colpa e dover pagare O tira fuori la parapiotta che sbagliamo tutti. Insomma tu fai un passo avanti e due indietro.
> Anche dire che sei stata una cretina, è riduttivo: che senso ha dire che hai avuto tre storie perchè sei stata cretina?
> ...



Ciao

allora siamo strani in due ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora siamo strani in due ...
> 
> ...


sono curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensa Tiki, a me sembra di sognare. Pare quasi una vendetta.


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensa Tiki, a me sembra di sognare. Pare quasi una vendetta.



Ciao

Infatti. Odoro qualcosa come manipolazione. Ma sin dall'inizio a dire il vero. 
Anche con noi. A riguardo di trovare consenso e giustificazione per ciò che ha fatto. 

Mah. Vedremo cosa dice Tiki. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.


A che scopo vuoi raccontare i cazzi vostri a tutti?


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A che scopo vuoi raccontare i cazzi vostri a tutti?



Ciao

poi, dipende pure come li racconta. 
Se è come con noi all'inizio, è chiaro che va contro il marito. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> poi, dipende pure come li racconta.
> Se è come con noi all'inizio, è chiaro che va contro il marito.
> ...


Se intende raccontarli come li ha raccontati qui più  che un ammissione di colpa è  una minaccia.Sono sempre del parere che meno si parla con famigliari e conoscenti di certe situazioni meno danni si fanno...chissà  come la pensa Tiki.


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

52 anni, diocristo... 52!
Vavaffanculo, va(va).
Ed uno pure a tiki che le da retta.


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> 52 anni, diocristo... 52!
> Vavaffanculo, va(va).
> Ed uno pure a tiki che le da retta.


Eh.Ma come cazzo si fa a farsi venire certe idee è  vero?Per ottenere cosa?E neanche pensa a come potrebbero sentirsi i figli...Sienne e Sbri hanno ragione,c'è  puzza di marcio qui...


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A che scopo vuoi raccontare i cazzi vostri a tutti?



tanti cazz...ops!... perchè senza risposta...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se intende raccontarli come li ha raccontati qui più  che un ammissione di colpa è  una minaccia.S*ono sempre del parere che meno si parla con famigliari e conoscenti di certe situazioni meno danni si fanno...c*hissà  come la pensa Tiki.


Quoto. I panni sporchi si lavano in casa...
immagina quanto dolori per i genitori, i figli...


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh.Ma come cazzo si fa a farsi venire certe idee è  vero?Per ottenere cosa?E neanche pensa a come potrebbero sentirsi i figli...Sienne e Sbri hanno ragione,c'è  puzza di marcio qui...


se tutto questo è vero e non sono due (o uno) burloni, dovrebbero mettersi la camicia di forza tutti e due.
Oppure fanno parte dell'ufficio complicazioni cose semplici in cerca di notorietà.


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se tutto questo è vero e non sono due (o uno) burloni, dovrebbero mettersi la camicia di forza tutti e due.
> Oppure fanno parte dell'ufficio complicazioni cose semplici in cerca di notorietà.


Non dovrebbero scrivere qui....bastava scrivere dalla D'Urso!


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non dovrebbero scrivere qui....bastava scrivere dalla D'Urso!


ho un grosso limite di comprensione (tra i tanti limiti che ho): non ho la tv... e quindi non so cosa fa la D'Urso....


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho un grosso limite di comprensione (tra i tanti limiti che ho): non ho la tv... e quindi non so cosa fa la D'Urso....


Meglio così, non ti perdi niente....


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Meglio così, non ti perdi niente....


non ce l'ho per scelta mia, di anni fa, Mai pentito di non averla!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2015)

*Ecco*



Vava ha detto:


> Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.




Dove sono quelli che mi criticano adesso?dove sono quelli che scrivono che io sia troppo duro?dove cazzo sono quelli che giudicano i miei toni?questa donna a 52 ragiona in questi termini....,ha fatto il cazzo che ha voluto,e adesso sbatte i piedi e frigna perchè sta ricevendo il conto....che schifo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se tutto questo è vero e non sono due (o uno) burloni, dovrebbero mettersi la camicia di forza tutti e due.
> Oppure fanno parte dell'ufficio complicazioni cose semplici in cerca di notorietà.



Ma Tiki porello che c'entra? Lui era venuto qua a sfogarsi come tanti. É lei che lo segue ovunque.


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Tiki porello che c'entra? Lui era venuto qua a sfogarsi come tanti. É lei che lo segue ovunque.


c'entra perchè le dà corda.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

Comincio a pensare che sia un feulleiton invece che una storia vera  qualche dubbio me lo pongo, troppo troppo  romanzata


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che sia un feulleiton invece che una storia vera  qualche dubbio me lo pongo, troppo troppo  romanzata


Lo penso anche io.
poi interventi di entrambi......


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2015)

Spesso ho detto: "sarebbe interessante sentire le due campane"...
Prometto che non dico più nulla...


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2015)

Vava ha detto:


> Stasera sono andata a cena con Tiki. Gli ho detto che racconterò a tutti i miei grandi errori. Ho capito quanto sia stata cretina a comportarmi in quel modo. Mi assumo le mie responsabilità davanti alle persone che ci conoscono. Voglio essere processata. La mia più grande punizione sarà di aver perso Tiki. Dite quello che volete ma chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. Addio a tutti.


Scusa mi spieghi il senso della cazzata che hai scritto?


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Scusa mi spieghi il senso della cazzata che hai scritto?



INFATTI, sempre sia una storia vera, non vedo a cosa serva giustificarsi con parenti e amici.  

Ci si separa e i motivi riguardano solo la coppia.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> INFATTI, sempre sia una storia vera, non vedo a cosa serva giustificarsi con parenti e amici.
> 
> Ci si separa e i motivi riguardano solo la coppia.


Esatto e poi adesso a me sembra più un modo per fare la vittima  
Io sinceramente non smetterò mai di stupirmi


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Esatto e poi adesso a me sembra più un modo per fare la vittima
> Io sinceramente non smetterò mai di stupirmi



Questo caso mi ha ricordato una coppia che sei mesi fa, per decisione della moglie, ha deciso di separarsi. 
LUI e' stato costretto a cercarsi casa in affitto. Trovata e la stava arredano. 

LEI che voleva separarsi perche' si riteneva incompresa ed il motivo era principalmente la suocera, che conosco bene, che non assecondava richieste folli della nuora,   ha scoperto dopo l'ennesimo litigio quasi per caso, cadendo, di avere un tumore.

Tutto rientrato, operata, d'amore e d'accordo con marito in vacanza.  

Come e' strana a volte la vita.  POCHI mesi prima vedeva il marito come il diavolo.  Parliamo di 50enni con figli maggiorenni e gente molto benestante.


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> INFATTI, sempre sia una storia vera, non vedo a cosa serva giustificarsi con parenti e amici.
> 
> Ci si separa e i motivi riguardano solo la coppia.


Ma sarà gente che si guarda soap opera e telenovele dalla mattina alla sera...qui si sfiora la tragedia greca!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2015)

*nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sarà gente che si guarda soap opera e telenovele dalla mattina alla sera...qui si sfiora la tragedia greca!



Seriamente?è solo gente che non ha rispetto,nessuna etica,nessuna morale,infantile ed immatura.Quando c'era da prendere bobbine di carne era drogata.....,adesso che c'è da pagare un conto si sturba....ma che cazzo di gente,che società di merda.


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente?è solo gente che non ha rispetto,nessuna etica,nessuna morale,infantile ed immatura.Quando c'era da prendere bobbine di carne era drogata.....,adesso che c'è da pagare un conto si sturba....ma che cazzo di gente,che società di merda.


Ma a te pare normale (bobine di carne a parte...) mettersi qui a scambiarsi messaggi su un forum quando dovrebbero solo fare i conti da soli a casa propria?!
E che senso ha ora dire "mi sputtano con tutto il mondo, gnè gnè!!"???
Ma cosa gliene può fregare alla gente delle corna di quest'uomo? E cosa può fregare alla gente che questa si è sollazzata anni? 
Ma perchè la gente non si guarda più negli occhi?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Gennaio 2015)

A cena fuori....mmm...
Qui gatta ci cova...
Non sono in vena di scherzi...
La gente stanno fuori.


----------



## Darty (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo me sono due burloni...*



zadig ha detto:


> se tutto questo è vero e non sono due (o uno) burloni, dovrebbero mettersi la camicia di forza tutti e due.
> Oppure fanno parte dell'ufficio complicazioni cose semplici in cerca di notorietà.


Ho letto gli ultimi interventi. Ditemi che non è vero. Tutta questa storia è paradossale, arrivare a questo punto è davvero difficile da credere.


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente?è solo gente che non ha rispetto,nessuna etica,nessuna morale,infantile ed immatura.Quando c'era da prendere bobbine di carne era drogata.....,adesso che c'è da pagare un conto si sturba....ma che cazzo di gente,che società di merda.


Secondo me ci hanno preso solo per il culo!
A 52 anni si è fatta sfrantumare il culo ha goduto come una pazza si è divertita, lacrime di coccodrillo e lui zerbino! Ci ritroviamo alla prossima sfrantumatura di clitoride!
Cmq come psicoterapeuti non valiamo un cazzo Oscù!


----------



## Vincent Vega (14 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A cena fuori....mmm...
> Qui gatta ci cova...
> Non sono in vena di scherzi...
> *La gente stanno fuori*.


e noi siamo una squadra fortissimi...:carneval:


----------

